# سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى



## السيف البتار (8 أبريل 2007)

*موضوعى هذا لطرح اسئلة لم اجد لها رد وان كنتم تسمونها شبهات فاهلا بمن يرد على تلك الشبهات فسوف اطرح يوميا سؤال اتمنى ان اجد الرد عليه واتمنى ان نتواصل الى النهايه واتمنى ان لا تكون نهايتى حظر دخولى للمنتدى كما حدث فى منتديات سابقه واهلا بكم فى حوار جاد وهادف ومحترم  بين الاديان نصل به الى الحق ودعونا نرمى خلف ظهورنا التعصب الاعمى ونرى الى اين سوف نصل 

وابدا بسؤال اتمنى يكون خفيف على اعزائى النصارى

إن كان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس رسول الله لمدة 23 عاماً فلماذا لم يعاقبه الرب ؟ أم أن الرب كاذب ؟ وهذا ليس كلامى تعالوا نراجع مع بعضنا البعض كلام ربكم فى كتابكم المقدس 


والنَّبيُّ (الكاذب) والكاهنُ وكُلُّ مَنْ يقولُ: هذا وَحيُ الرّبِّ، أُعاقِبُهُ هوَ وأهلُ بَيتِهِ * 
وأُلْحِقُ بِكُم عارًا أبديُا وخزْيًا دائِمًا لن يُنْسى(ارميا 23:-40-34)
وأيُّ نبيٍّ تكلَّمَ باَسْمي كلامًا زائدًا لم آمُرْهُ بهِ، أو تكلَّمَ باَسْمِ آلهةٍ أُخرى، فجزاؤُهُ القَتْلُ(تث 18:20)


ومنتظر الرد ولن اطرح سؤال اخر الا اذا تم الرد 

للجميع منى كل الاحترام والسلام على من اتبع الهدى 

مع تحياتى سيف من سيوف الله*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> *موضوعى هذا لطرح اسئلة لم اجد لها رد وان كنتم تسمونها شبهات فاهلا بمن يرد على تلك الشبهات فسوف اطرح يوميا سؤال اتمنى ان اجد الرد عليه واتمنى ان نتواصل الى النهايه واتمنى ان لا تكون نهايتى حظر دخولى للمنتدى كما حدث فى منتديات سابقه واهلا بكم فى حوار جاد وهادف ومحترم  بين الاديان نصل به الى الحق ودعونا نرمى خلف ظهورنا التعصب الاعمى ونرى الى اين سوف نصل
> 
> وابدا بسؤال اتمنى يكون خفيف على اعزائى النصارى
> 
> ...



*ما وعد به الله فى النص قد تحقق بالفعل يا اخ سيف, فمحمد صار معروفا للابد بانه نبى الفسق والنكاح والارهاب وبالتالى فقد تحقق وعد الله وثبت كذب نبووة محمد المزعومة*


----------



## steven gerrard (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*اهلا بالاخ السيف البتار ( مشرف بمنتدى اتباع المرسلين على ما اظن )*




> *إن كان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس رسول الله لمدة 23 عاماً فلماذا لم يعاقبه الرب ؟ أم أن الرب كاذب ؟ وهذا ليس كلامى تعالوا نراجع مع بعضنا البعض كلام ربكم فى كتابكم المقدس *
> 
> 
> * والنَّبيُّ (الكاذب) والكاهنُ وكُلُّ مَنْ يقولُ: هذا وَحيُ الرّبِّ، أُعاقِبُهُ هوَ وأهلُ بَيتِهِ * *
> ...




*اولا عزيزى السيف البتار لابد ان تعلم ان كلام الرب هنا فى تلك الايات بالتحديد موجه فى الاول والاخر لليهود واكرر لليهود فقط*

*نشوف كده اية اية

 وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ أَوْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ كَاهِنٌ: [مَا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ؟] فَقُلْ لَهُمْ: [أَيُّ وَحْيٍ؟ إِنِّي أَرْفُضُكُمْ - هُوَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ. 
  فَالنَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْكَاهِنُ أَوِ الشَّعْبُ الَّذِي يَقُولُ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ - أُعَاقِبُ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ وَبَيْتَهُ. 
  هَكَذَا تَقُولُونَ الرَّجُلُ لِصَاحِبِهِ وَالرَّجُلُ لأَخِيهِ: بِمَاذَا أَجَابَ الرَّبُّ وَمَاذَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ؟ 
  أَمَّا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تَذْكُرُوهُ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ تَكُونُ وَحْيَهُ إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كَلاَمَ الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهِنَا. 
  هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِلنَّبِيِّ: بِمَاذَا أَجَابَكَ الرَّبُّ وَمَاذَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ؟ 
  وَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ - فَلِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: مِنْ أَجْلِ قَوْلِكُمْ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ وَقَدْ أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ قَائِلاً لاَ تَقُولُوا: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ 
  لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أَنْسَاكُمْ نِسْيَاناً وَأَرْفُضُكُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ وَجْهِي أَنْتُمْ وَالْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ وَآبَاءَكُمْ إِيَّاهَا. 
  وَأَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَاراً أَبَدِيّاً وَخِزْياً أَبَدِيّاً لاَ يُنْسَى]. *

*كلام الرب هنا على لسان ارميا النبى موجه للانبياء الكذبة الذين انتشروا فى مجلس صدقيا الملك اخر ملوك اليهود*
*كانوا يكذبون ويقولون للملك وحى من الرب ويتنبؤا بالكذب اذ كان الملك محتاجا لكلمة الرب لمواجهه نبوخذ نصر*

*فتكلم الرب على لسان ارميا النبى بهذا الكلام*

*اذن هنا حالة خاصه عن صدقيا الملك*

*بخصوص الايه الثانيه*

* وأيُّ نبيٍّ تكلَّمَ باَسْمي كلامًا زائدًا لم آمُرْهُ بهِ، أو تكلَّمَ باَسْمِ آلهةٍ أُخرى، فجزاؤُهُ القَتْلُ(تث 18:20)*

*هنا ايضا الكلام موجه لليهود فقط من الرب لهم على لسان موسى النبى*

*الكلام فى العدد واضح عن اى نبى  يتكلم بغير ما امره الرب به او يتنبأ باسم الهه اخرى يقتل*

*الايات واضحه وهى كافية للرد على شبهتك*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد




السيف البتار قال:


> *موضوعى هذا لطرح اسئلة لم اجد لها رد وان كنتم تسمونها شبهات فاهلا بمن يرد على تلك الشبهات *




اهلا بك و بكل تساؤلاتك, فيوجد عندنا جواب لكل سؤال

*



واهلا بكم فى حوار جاد وهادف ومحترم بين الاديان نصل به الى الحق ودعونا نرمى خلف ظهورنا التعصب الاعمى ونرى الى اين سوف نصل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
كلام رائع اتمنى ان نستمر عليه و لا نغيره


*



 أم أن الرب كاذب ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا عن صفات هذا الاله الرائع الذي لا يكذب ابدا:

ليس الله انسانا فيكذب (عدد 23 و العدد 19)
نصيح اسرائيل لا يكذب (صموئيل 15 و العدد 29)

الى غيره من الشواهد الكتابية التي تشهد على صدق الهنا في قوله و عهده و فعله

و الان لنأتي لجوهر السؤال:


*



والنَّبيُّ (الكاذب) والكاهنُ وكُلُّ مَنْ يقولُ: هذا وَحيُ الرّبِّ، أُعاقِبُهُ هوَ وأهلُ بَيتِهِ * 
(ارميا 23:-40-34)

أنقر للتوسيع...



كان من الاجدر بك ان تقرأ الاصحاح كاملا, فأي بحث هذا الذي تقرأ و تقطف من النص الكامل سوى عددين من اصل 40

على اي حال لنرى ما يذكره بداية الاصحاح:

1. وَيْلٌ لِلرُّعَاةِ الَّذِينَ يُهْلِكُونَ وَيُبَدِّدُونَ غَنَمَ رَعِيَّتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 
2. لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنِ الرُّعَاةِ الَّذِينَ يَرْعُونَ شَعْبِي: [أَنْتُمْ بَدَّدْتُمْ غَنَمِي وَطَرَدْتُمُوهَا وَلَمْ تَتَعَهَّدُوهَا. هَئَنَذَا أُعَاقِبُكُمْ عَلَى شَرِّ أَعْمَالِكُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.

نرى بكل وضوح ان الكلام موجه الى انبياء و كهنة اسرائيل الذين يرعون الشعب الاسرائيلي, الذي هو شعب الله بحسب حقبة العهد القديم
فلا علاقة لمحمد بأنبياء اسرائيل و لا كهنتهم

و من ثم نرى في العدد الخامس انه يتحدث عن نبوءة خاصة بداود الذي سيخلص الشعب من هذا الكذب 

5.  هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرٍّ فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ وَيُجْرِي حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ

فنلاحظ ان الفترة التي يتكلم عنها الرب هي الفترة الي سينهيها الرب بحكم عادل من غصن داود
فلا علاقة لمحمد و هذه الفترة التي تلت حكم من غصن داود

و من ثم نرى في عدد 6

6. فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِناً وَهَذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا.

ان يخص كلامه يهوذا و اسرائيل بعيدا عن باقي الامم و الشعوب
فلا علاقة لمحمد لنبوءة و كهنوت اسرائيل 

و بعدها نرى في العدد 11

11. لأَنَّ الأَنْبِيَاءَ وَالْكَهَنَةَ تَنَجَّسُوا جَمِيعاً بَلْ فِي بَيْتِي وَجَدْتُ شَرَّهُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 

ان الرب يخص بقوله انبياء و كهنة بيته المخصوص في الكتاب المقدس في اسرائيل 
فلا علاقة لمحمد بيت الله في اسرائيل
 
و من ثم نرى في العدد 13 و 14 تعيين مكان الانبياء و الكهنة الذين زاغوا:
13. وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ فِي أَنْبِيَاءِ السَّامِرَةِ حَمَاقَةً. تَنَبَّأُوا بِالْبَعْلِ وَأَضَلُّوا شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
14. وَفِي أَنْبِيَاءِ أُورُشَلِيمَ رَأَيْتُ مَا يُقْشَعَرُّ مِنْهُ. يَفْسِقُونَ وَيَسْلُكُونَ بِالْكَذِبِ وَيُشَدِّدُونَ أَيَادِيَ فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ حَتَّى لاَ يَرْجِعُوا الْوَاحِدُ عَنْ شَرِّهِ. صَارُوا لِي كُلُّهُمْ كَسَدُومَ وَسُكَّانُهَا كَعَمُورَةَ.

نرى بكل وضوح من هم الانبياء الذي يقصدهم الرب, فحصرهم بحدود اسرائيل و يهوذا و نبسه الى اورشليم و السامرة
فلا علاقة لمحمد بأي من هاتي المدينتين و لم يرسل لهم او بينهم

و من ثم يأمر الرب شعب اسرائيل عدم السماع لهؤلاء الانبياء في العدد 15:

15. هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: لاَ تَسْمَعُوا لِكَلاَمِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ لَكُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَجْعَلُونَكُمْ بَاطِلاً. يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِرُؤْيَا قَلْبِهِمْ لاَ عَنْ فَمِ الرَّبِّ.

فالرب وصف الانبياء و مكانهم و ضلالهم و الان يطلب من شعب اسرائيل عدم السماع لهم
فما علاقة محمد من كل هذا؟ لا شئ بالمرة!

الى ان يعلن الرب رفصه لهم في العدد 33:

33. وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ أَوْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ كَاهِنٌ: [مَا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ؟] فَقُلْ لَهُمْ: [أَيُّ وَحْيٍ؟ إِنِّي أَرْفُضُكُمْ - هُوَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ.

و هذا ما يؤكده العدد 36. أَمَّا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تَذْكُرُوهُ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ تَكُونُ وَحْيَهُ إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كَلاَمَ الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلَهِنَا.

فعقاب الرب في العدد 34:
34. فَالنَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْكَاهِنُ أَوِ الشَّعْبُ الَّذِي يَقُولُ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ - أُعَاقِبُ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ وَبَيْتَهُ. 
هو عقاب موجه لانبياء و كهنة اسرائيل لسخريتهم بوحي الرب

فنرى ان المكان و الشعب و الحقبة الزمنية هي خاصة بشعب اسرئيل و بالفترة 

اما ما اقتطفته بالاخير:




وأُلْحِقُ بِكُم عارًا أبديُا وخزْيًا دائِمًا لن يُنْسى(ارميا 23:-40-34)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لنرى نص العددين الاخرين
39. لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أَنْسَاكُمْ نِسْيَاناً وَأَرْفُضُكُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ وَجْهِي أَنْتُمْ وَالْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ وَآبَاءَكُمْ إِيَّاهَا. 
40. وَأَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَاراً أَبَدِيّاً وَخِزْياً أَبَدِيّاً لاَ يُنْسَى].

فهو ينطبق عليه كل المقاييس التي ذكرتها سابقا
 




وأيُّ نبيٍّ تكلَّمَ باَسْمي كلامًا زائدًا لم آمُرْهُ بهِ، أو تكلَّمَ باَسْمِ آلهةٍ أُخرى، فجزاؤُهُ القَتْلُ(تث 18:20)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
القارئ الصريح الباحث عن الحق يرى بكل وضوح في النص تحديد جزاء النبي الذي يتكلم بكلام زائد او بأسم الهة اخرى, فجزائه القتل
فهنا الرب يجازئ النبي الكاذب بقتل الشعب له و لا يتوعده الرب بالقتل
فهنا امر بقتل النبي الكاذب فلم يقل اني ساقتله, بل قال ان جزائه القتل 

و نرى معرفة الرب الكلي المعرفة ان لو تسائل كيف يعرف كلام النبي الذي لم يتكلم به ليعاقبوه:
22. وَإِنْ قُلتَ فِي قَلبِكَ: كَيْفَ نَعْرِفُ الكَلامَ الذِي لمْ يَتَكَلمْ بِهِ الرَّبُّ؟ 
23. فَمَا تَكَلمَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ وَلمْ يَحْدُثْ وَلمْ يَصِرْ فَهُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي لمْ يَتَكَلمْ بِهِ الرَّبُّ بَل بِطُغْيَانٍ تَكَلمَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ فَلا تَخَفْ مِنْهُ»

فلا علاقة لمحمد لا بأنبياء اسرائيل و لا كهنتهم لا من بعيد او من جديد كما انه لا علاقة له بالحقبة الزمنية التي عاقب الرب انبياء السامرة و اورشليم التي محمد لا ينتمي و لا واحدة منها 
فلم يتوعد الرب لانبياء الامم المجاورة, فلم يكن اي وحي الهي منه لهم, فوحيه و كلامه و معاقبته هي خاصة بشعب اسرائيل و هي واضحة كل الوضوح

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## السيف البتار (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*وتعالوا دعونى اعلق على كلامكم لان ما ذكرتم يؤخذ عليكم وليس لكم كيف يعاقب الله رجل بالخزى والعار ويبدا دعوة بمفرده ويتبعه كل هذا الم الهائل من البشر ما اجمل هذا الانتقام وبعدين عاوزين نوفر مجهودنا علشان لسه المشوار طويل ده لسه اول سؤال *


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*موضوع من اوله لاخره مبنى على باطل لان الاخوة سبق ردوا عليك وقالوا ان هذه النصوص موجهة لبنى اسرائيل فقط
ثم لو افترضنا جدلا ان ما تقوله دليلا على صحة نبوة المدعو محمد بن امنة والتى عجزتم عن اثباتها عقليا حتى الان فاذا معنى كلامك,........
ان بهاء الدين نبى البهائيين نبى حقيقى
وان الين هوايت نبية شهود يهوه ايضا حقيقية
وان معظم الانبياء الكذبة على مر التاريخ حقيقيين

يا عزيزى لو عاوزين تثبتوا نبوة محمد المزعومة فيجب ان تاتوا بادلة عقلانية ومنطقية
فما هى نبوات هذا المحمد؟ وما هى معجزاتة؟ وما هى اخلاقه؟ وكله كوم واخلاقه دى كوم تانى وممكن اديك فيها محاضرة من كتب السنة والسيرة لو تحب
وبالمناسبة مفيش حاجة اسمها الكتاب المقدس اللى فى يد الارثوذكس لان الكتاب المقدس واحد عند جميع المذاهب فنحن ليس عندنا مصحف فاطمة وسورتى النورين والولاية*


----------



## السيف البتار (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			يا عزيزى لو عاوزين تثبتوا نبوة محمد المزعومة فيجب ان تاتوا بادلة عقلانية ومنطقية
فما هى نبوات هذا المحمد؟ وما هى معجزاتة؟ وما هى اخلاقه؟ وكله كوم واخلاقه دى كوم تانى وممكن اديك فيها محاضرة من كتب السنة والسيرة لو تحب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لست هنا للدفاع عن دينى فعندى منتدى كامل يرد على كل ما هو مطروح فى منتداكم ولكنى احببت ان اتعرف عن قرب عليكم وان يتم بيننا نقاش فعلى ولن اعطى رابط المنتدى لان هدفى ليس الاعلان عن منتدى بقدر ما قصدت نقاش جاد ودعونا ننتقل الى سؤال اخر مع العلم  اننا لم ننتهى من هذا السؤال ولكن سوف احترم وجهه نظركم بان كلامكم صحيح رغم انى لم اقتنع به ولى الحق فى هذا كما لكم الحق انكم لا تقتنعون بدينى 

تقبلوا احترامى وانتظرونى *


----------



## السيف البتار (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*الكتاب المقدس يستشهد بكتب غير موجودة



سِفْرُ العَدَدِ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الحَادِي وَالعِشْرُونَ 


14لِذَلِكَ يُقَالُ فِي كِتَابِ "حُرُوبِ الرَّبِّ": "وَاهِبٌ فِي سُوفَةَ وَأَوْدِيَةِ أَرْنُونَ 


سِفْرُ يَشُوعَ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الْعَاشِرُ 

13 فَدَامَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَوَقَفَ الْقَمَرُ حَتَّى انْتَقَمَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ. أَلَيْسَ هَذَا مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ يَاشَرَ؟ فَوَقَفَتِ الشَّمْسُ فِي كَبِدِ السَّمَاءِ وَلَمْ تَعْجَلْ لِلْغُرُوبِ نَحْوَ يَوْمٍ كَامِلٍ.


سِفْرُ الْمُلُوكِ الأَوَّلُ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الْحَادِي عَشَرَ 


41وَبَقِيَّةُ أُمُورِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلُّ مَا صَنَعَ وَحِكْمَتُهُ هِيَ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي سِفْرِ أُمُورِ سُلَيْمَانَ



سِفْرُ أَخْبَارِ الأَيَّامِ الأَوَّلُ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ التَّاسِعُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ 


29وَأُمُورُ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكِ الأُولَى وَالأَخِيرَةُ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي سِفْرِ أَخْبَارِ صَمُوئِيلَ الرَّائِي, وَأَخْبَارِ نَاثَانَ النَّبِيِّ, وَأَخْبَارِ جَادَ الرَّائِي, 



سِفْرُ أَخْبَارِ الأَيَّامِ الثَّانِي 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ التَّاسِعُ 


29 وَبَقِيَّةُ أُمُورِ سُلَيْمَانَ الأُولَى وَالأَخِيرَةِ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي أَخْبَارِ نَاثَانَ النَّبِيِّ وَفِي نُبُوَّةِ أَخِيَّا الشِّيلُونِيِّ وَفِي رُؤَى يَعْدُو الرَّائِي عَلَى يَرُبْعَامَ بْنِ نَبَاطَ.


أين كل هذه الأسفار و الكتب و الرؤى ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*اولا انت كتبت هذا الموضوع كمحاولة منك لاثبات نبوة محمد المزعومة والان تاتى وتغير كلامك لتقول انك لست هنا لتدافع عن دينك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثانيا لا يمكن ان يكون الحوار من طرف واحد فان لم يكن عندك القدرة لمحاورتنا والرد على مداخلاتنا فهذا لن يكون له سوى تفسير واحد فقط.*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*جميع الاسفار التى ذكرتها موجودة الى يومنا هذا لكنها ليست اسفار الهية وانما تاريخية وده رابط فيه سفر ياشر مترجم للغة الانجليزية 
http://www.ccel.org/a/anonymous/jasher/home.html


ثانيا المفروض انك تضع رسائلك فى صورة اسئلة وليس استنتاجات مسبقة حفاظا على ماء وجهك ان اتضح خطا استنتاجاتك مثلما حدث الان واحتراما لاسلوب الحوار فقد ادعيت انها كتب غير موجودة واتضح ان كلامك غير صحيح*


----------



## السيف البتار (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*بالنسبه انى هنا علشان اثبت نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فاليك ما كتبته فى اول الموضوع اذكرك به





			موضوعى هذا لطرح اسئلة لم اجد لها رد وان كنتم تسمونها شبهات فاهلا بمن يرد على تلك الشبهات فسوف اطرح يوميا سؤال اتمنى ان اجد الرد عليه واتمنى ان نتواصل الى النهايه واتمنى ان لا تكون نهايتى حظر دخولى للمنتدى كما حدث فى منتديات سابقه واهلا بكم فى حوار جاد وهادف ومحترم بين الاديان نصل به الى الحق ودعونا نرمى خلف ظهورنا التعصب الاعمى ونرى الى اين سوف نصل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اما بالنسبه للرابط فاتمنى انك تفتحه الاول ولو فى شىء وقف معاك فى الترجمه ابعت انا كويس فى اللغه 
راجع الرابط مرة اخرى يا صديقى وارسل ما اردت لكى اترجمه لان الرابط File Not Found

تقبل احترامى وتقديرى*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*الرابط بيفتح من جوجل لكن مش بيفتح لما بحطه مباشرة مش عارف ليه
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=book+jasher
ده رابط البحث بتاع جوجل هتلاقى فيه عدة مواقع تحتوى على سفر ياشر كاملا

ثم انا حاطط الرابط عشان انت اللى تقراه يا عزيزى مش عشان تترجمه لى لانك ادعيت ان سفر ياشر غير موجود*


----------



## السيف البتار (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*اين الباقى *


----------



## السيف البتار (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

هذا سفر ياشر اين باقى الكتب التى استشهد بها كتابكم المقدس


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> *اين الباقى *



*اخبار صموئيل هو سفرى صموئيل الاول وصموئيل الثانى

اخبار ناثان واخبار جاد هما سفرى اخبار الملوك
وهى من اسفار الكتاب المقدس

اما سفرى امور سليمان وحروب الرب فهى اسفار تاريخية لا الهية ولا يوجد نسخ منها الان واذا اردت ان تعرف المزيد عنهما يمكنك الدخول للروابط التالية:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acts_of_Solomon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_the_Wars_of_the_Lord*


----------



## السيف البتار (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*كيف يستشهد كتابكم بكتب ليس لها وجود الان بمعنى اذا حبيبت اراجع الكتب اعمل ايه  انا لم اتكلم عن كتب تاريخيه او دينيه انا اتكلم عن مبدا *


----------



## السيف البتار (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

ولنا لقاء غدا ان شاء الله

للجميع الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



			
				السيف البتار;257119 قال:
			
		

> *كيف يستشهد كتابكم بكتب ليس لها وجود الان بمعنى اذا حبيبت اراجع الكتب اعمل ايه  انا لم اتكلم عن كتب تاريخيه او دينيه انا اتكلم عن مبدا *



*من قال ان ليس لها وجود؟؟
فانا قلت انه لم يعد هناك نسخ موجودة منها الان ولم اقل انه ليس لها وجود
ثم ان هذا السؤال تطرحه على نفسك كمسلم فانت تؤمن ان ههناك ما يسمى بالانجيل المنزل على عيسى والذى فيه يقول عيسى ان نبيا ياتى بعده اسمه احمد وهذا الكتاب المزعوم ليس له وجود على الاطلاق فان كنت جادا فى دعوتك لالقاء التعصب خلف ظهورنا هل تستطيع ان تخبرنى كيف تؤمن بالقران وهو يذكر كتاب ليس له وجود؟؟
*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

ياريت يااخ بتار ولا بلاش اخ لحسن احنا كفره تذكر لينا اسامى المنتدى اللى طردوك فيه من غير احراج ووعد لو انا مسجل فيه هحزف عضويتى منه
عندك المنتدى هنا ومنتدى طريق الحق وطريق الخلاص ومنتدى انجيلى .
هما دول المنتديات اللى فيها حوار اديان


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*وتسمحلى اجاوبك بعلمى البسيط مقارنه بعلمك :بنى اسرائيل كلنا عارفين انهم امه ثيؤقراطية يعنى ربنا حكمهم من خلال انبياء وبعدين من خلال القضاه زى ماانت عارف باعتبارك قرات الكتاب بالتفسير ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين الملوك بتوعهم كان ليهم وزراء انبياء اسمهم الرائيين والذين كانوا يحملون كلمة الله وتوجيهاته إلى الملوك والكهنة والقادة وبقية الشعب منذ صموئيل النبي أعظم أنبيائهم بعد موسى النبي إلى ملاخى النبي قبل الميلاد بحوالي 400 سنة.
وكان منهم من يسجل الاحداث الدائره فى القصر وكتابه التاريخ كتب هؤلاء الأنبياء تاريخ شعب الله وأخبار قضاته وملوكه وقادته ورسائل الملوك والقادة من بعد يشوع وحتى عزرا ونحميا في سجلات مكتوبة خاصة بهم وفى حوليات تسمى بأخبار الملوك؛ أخبار ملوك يهوذا أو أخبار ملوك إسرائيل، أو تسمى بسفر أمور الملك الفلاني مثل " سفر أمور سليمان "، أو تسمى بأسماء هؤلاء الأنبياء مثل، أخبار صموئيل الرائي وأخبار ناثان النبي وأخبار جاد الرائي، كانت تحفظ في قصور الملوك، وكانت هذه الحوليات التي كتبها هؤلاء الأنبياء في متناول الجميع ومعروفة للجميع وكانت هي المصدر الأول لكتابة الأسفار التاريخية بيد الأنبياء أنفسهم، الذين دونوها بالروح القدس، كشهود عيان ومعاصرين للأحداث .
**وأمور داود الملك الأولى والأخيرة هي مكتوبة في أخبار صموئيل الرائي وأخبار ناثان النبي وأخبار جاد الرائي " (1أى29:29).
**وأمور رحبعام الأولى والأخيرة أما هي مكتوبة في أخبار شمعيا النبي وعدو الرائي " (2أى15:12).
**وبقية أمور يهوشافاط الأولى والأخيرة ها هي مكتوبة في أخبار ياهو بن حناني المذكور في سفر ملوك إسرائيل " (2أى34:20).
**وفى غيرها كمان بس علشان متزهقش منى ....مش عارف كل ده فاتك وانت بتسال !!!!
وكان ده اسلوب متبع اسمه الاخبار او الحوليات لأنها كانت تسجل ما يحدث في سنوات حكم ملوك هذه الشعوب. ويذكر سفر أستير أن ملوك فارس كانت لديهم نفس السجلات المسماة بأخبار الأيام. فقد كانت استير اليهودية متزوجة من ملك فارس، ولذا يذكر السفر المعروف باسمها سجلات أخبار الأيام لملوك فارس 
فمثلا...........
(1) " في تلك الأيام بينما كان مردخاي جالسا في باب الملك غضب بغثان وترش خصيا الملك حارسا الباب وطلبا أن يمدا أيديهما إلى الملك احشويروش. فعلم الأمر عند مردخاي فاخبر استير الملكة فأخبرت استير الملك باسم مردخاي. ففحص عن الأمر ووجد فصلبا كلاهما على خشبة وكتب ذلك في سفر أخبار الأيام أمام الملك " (اس2 :21-23).
والملك هنا ملك فارس والسفر هنا هو سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك فارس.
(2) " في تلك الليلة طار نوم الملك فأمر بان يؤتى بسفر تذكار أخبار الأيام فقرئت أمام الملك. فوجد مكتوبا ما اخبر به مردخاي عن بغثانا وترش خصيّي الملك حارسي الباب اللذين طلبا أن يمدا أيديهما إلى الملك احشويروش " (أس6 :1و2). 
وهنا الملك يقرأ في سفر أخبار الأيام الخاص بما يكتب عنه كملك فارس.
(3) ووضع الملك احشويروش جزية على الأرض وجزائر البحر. وكل عمل سلطانه وجبروته واذاعة عظمة مردخاي الذي عظّمه الملك أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك مادي وفارس " (أس10 :1و2).
وكان فيه كتب خاصه ببنى اسرائيل بيسجلوا فيها اجادهم وحروبهم أيام موسى النبي ويشوع وصموئيل النبي يذكر منها الكتاب " سفر ياشر "، وقد سجل فيه بطولات يشوع بن نون: " فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه. أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر. فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل " (يش10 :13). كما يسجل بقية أخبار شعب إسرائيل في القديم ومراثيهم على أبطالهم: " ورثا داود بهذه المرثاة شاول ويوناثان ابنه وقال أن يتعلم بنو يهوذا نشيد القوس هوذا ذلك مكتوب في سفر ياشر الظبي يا إسرائيل مقتول على شوامخك. كيف سقط الجبابرة " (2صم1 :17و19).
وكان ياشر أسم معروف في إسرائيل: " وكالب بن حصرون ولد من عزوبة امرأته ومن يريعوث. وهؤلاء بنوها ياشروشوباب واردون " (1أخ2 :18).
وهذا الكلام ينطبق على " سفر حروب الرب "، فقد كان سفراً مدنيا يسجل أعمال وبطولات وأمثالهم وأناشيد شعب إسرائيل قديما: " من هناك ارتحلوا ونزلوا في عبر ارنون الذي في البرية خارجا عن تخم الاموريين. لأن ارنون هو تخم موآب بين موآب والاموريين. لذلك يقال في كتاب حروب الرب واهب في سوفة وأودية ارنون ومصب الأودية الذي مال إلى مسكن عار واستند إلى تخم موآب " (عدد21 :13-15).*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*وهناك ملحوظة هامة وهي أن كلمة سفر في العبرية، هي كتاب في العربية التي نستخدمها الآن وكان يمكن أن تترجم في كل هذه الأحوال إلى كتاب، مثل كتاب ياشر وكتاب حروب الرب وكتاب أخبار الأيام 
وجميع هذه الكتب لأنها كانت كتبا غير موحى بها بل كانت كتبا مدنية ضاعت مع ما جرى لبني إسرائيل من حروب وطرد من الأرض ولم يحتفظوا سوى بكتبهم المقدسة. كما أن جميع مجامع اليهود التي ناقشوا فيها أسفارهم المقدسة وكذلك المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس (36-100م) الذي ترك لنا سجلا وافياً لتاريخ بني إسرائيل وملوكهم وأنبيائهم ومحتوى كتبهم المقدسة من آدم حتى أيام المسيح ودمار الهيكل وأورشليم سنة 70م لم يشر إلى مثل هذه الكتب ولم يقل أحد أنها كانت أسفارا مقدسة. 
أما سفر شريعة الله فهو نفسه سفر شريعة موسى حيث يقول الكتاب: " وعند إخراجهم الفضة المدخلة إلى بيت الرب وجد حلقيا الكاهن سفر شريعة الرب بيد موسى " (2أخ34 :14)." كما أمر موسى عبد الرب بني إسرائيل. كما هو مكتوب في سفر توراة موسى. مذبح حجارة صحيحة لم يرفع احد عليها حديدا واصعدوا عليه محرقات للرب وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة " (يش8 :31)، " فتشددوا جدا لتحفظوا وتعملوا كل المكتوب في سفر شريعة موسى حتى لا تحيدوا عنها يمينا أو شمالا " (يش23 :6).
وكان موسى النبي قد وضع التوراة بعد تدوينها إلى جانب تابوت العهد في الخيمة التي كانوا يصلون فيها قبل بناء الهيكل: " وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل " وقال لهم " خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد الرب إلهكم ليكون هناك شاهدا عليكم " (تث9:31؛26). ولما كتب يشوع السفر المعروف باسمه، ضمه أيضا إلى جانب التابوت مع توراة موسى النبي وأصبح يطلق عليهم جميعا سفر شريعة الله: " وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله " (يش25:24،26).*
***بس كده ياسيف المساله مش متوازنه انت تسال تسال تسال واحنا نجاوب من غير حتى مانسال سؤال واحد .
حتى اديلنا فرصه نسال حول الاسلام ودى فرصه حلوه اوى ليا انى استفيد منك *​


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> *وتعالوا دعونى اعلق على كلامكم لان ما ذكرتم يؤخذ عليكم وليس لكم كيف يعاقب الله رجل بالخزى والعار ويبدا دعوة بمفرده ويتبعه كل هذا الم الهائل من البشر ما اجمل هذا الانتقام وبعدين عاوزين نوفر مجهودنا علشان لسه المشوار طويل ده لسه اول سؤال *


 
اخي العزيز
الله هو عادل يعاقب البشر اين كانوا و حتى ان كانوا انبياء و كهنة على اخطائهم و عصيانهم فالنبي و الكاهن ليس مستنى من المحاسبة
اضافة الى ان محاسبة الله و عقابه هو شرط عدالته و قداسته التي لا تقبل الخطية, فاذا رفضنا عقابه في هذه الحالة رفضنا عقابه في كل وقت و حتى في الاخرة 
اذن معاقبته لانبياءه و كهنته هو وجوب عدالة الله و قداسته



السيف البتار قال:


> *لست هنا للدفاع عن دينى فعندى منتدى كامل يرد على كل ما هو مطروح فى منتداكم ولكنى احببت ان اتعرف عن قرب عليكم وان يتم بيننا نقاش فعلى ولن اعطى رابط المنتدى لان هدفى ليس الاعلان عن منتدى بقدر ما قصدت نقاش جاد ودعونا ننتقل الى سؤال اخر مع العلم اننا لم ننتهى من هذا السؤال ولكن سوف احترم وجهه نظركم بان كلامكم صحيح رغم انى لم اقتنع به ولى الحق فى هذا كما لكم الحق انكم لا تقتنعون بدينى *
> 
> *تقبلوا احترامى وانتظرونى *


 
اخي العزيز
لك كل الحق ان تقتنع بالرد او عكسه فهذه حريتك الشحصية فلسنا هنا لنجبرك على التصديق بشئ و لا حتى الرد عليك فقط
لكن اذا كان عندك سبب منطقي من ظمن النصوص يبين سبب رفضك و يدعمه فنحن نرحب بطرحه

اما اذا كان السبب هو قناعة شخصية خارجة عن كل نص و شاهد كتابي, فهذا ليس محور نقاشنا و لك الحق ان تقتنقع بأي شئ

اما انك تريد الرجوع لاحقا الى هذا السؤال فهذا ليس اتفاقنا
اتفقنا ان تطرح سؤال سؤال و نرد عليها لننتقل الى بعدها

فأتمنى ان تلتزم بذلك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس يستشهد بكتب غير موجودة*




خلاصة باطلة يا اخي العزيز لانك ليس انت من يقول ان هذه الكتب موجودة ام غير موجودة
فهذه الكتب التي بعضها تاريخي و بعضها حربي و بعضها وحي هي موجودة, لكن عدم معرفتك بالكتاب المقدس هي التي جعلتك تقول انها غير موجودة

لذلك, مستقبلا, اتمنى ان لا تخرج لنا بمثل هكذا خلاصة, بل اطرح سؤالك و سنرد عليك

و لنأخذ الكتب كتابا كتابا:



*



سِفْرُ العَدَدِ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الحَادِي وَالعِشْرُونَ 


14لِذَلِكَ يُقَالُ فِي كِتَابِ "حُرُوبِ الرَّبِّ": "وَاهِبٌ فِي سُوفَةَ وَأَوْدِيَةِ أَرْنُونَ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كتاب حروب الرب هو كتاب يحتوي على اغاني احتفالية بأنتصارات الاسرائيلين 
بل الظاهر ايضا ان هذا الكتاب هو مطابق جزئيا او حتى كليا مع سفر ياشر
و هذا الكلام بدليل و برهان و من دائرة المعارف اليهودية:





the book contained songs celebrating the victories of the Israelites led by Yhwh, and it seems, therefore, to have been similar to the Book of Jasher or possibly even identical with it

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=42&letter=W​
فالكتاب المقدس ذكر ما يقال في هذا السفر و علل ما كتب في هذا الكتاب هو بسبب ما حدث في العدد 13 من نفس الاصحاح​​​*​



*



سِفْرُ يَشُوعَ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الْعَاشِرُ 

13 فَدَامَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَوَقَفَ الْقَمَرُ حَتَّى انْتَقَمَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ. أَلَيْسَ هَذَا مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ يَاشَرَ؟ فَوَقَفَتِ الشَّمْسُ فِي كَبِدِ السَّمَاءِ وَلَمْ تَعْجَلْ لِلْغُرُوبِ نَحْوَ يَوْمٍ كَامِلٍ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
و هذا الكتاب هو كتاب مدني قديم فيه اناشيد شعبية و ايضا بعض الاحداث المدنية و الدينية 
و هذا ايضا بشهادة دائرة المعارف اليهودية





A book, apparently containing heroic songs, mentioned twice in the Old Testament

أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=164&letter=J&search=jasher​* 
فالنص الكتابي لم يستشهد بأي شئ من سفر ياشر
الكتاب المقدس في صموئيل الثاني نقل لنا ما قاله داود ان يعلم هذا النشيد (نشيد القوس) المكتوب بسفر ياشر

اما نص يشوع, فهو دلالة على انه سفر حربي فنفهم من صياغ الكلام :

Jos 10:13 فَدَامَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَوَقَفَ الْقَمَرُ حَتَّى انْتَقَمَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ. أَلَيْسَ هَذَا مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ يَاشَرَ؟ فَوَقَفَتِ الشَّمْسُ فِي كَبِدِ السَّمَاءِ وَلَمْ تَعْجَلْ لِلْغُرُوبِ نَحْوَ يَوْمٍ كَامِلٍ. 

فيه اخبار الحرب بحسب ذكر و تدوين وقوف الشمس يوم كامل


*



سِفْرُ الْمُلُوكِ الأَوَّلُ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الْحَادِي عَشَرَ 


41وَبَقِيَّةُ أُمُورِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلُّ مَا صَنَعَ وَحِكْمَتُهُ هِيَ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي سِفْرِ أُمُورِ سُلَيْمَانَ

سِفْرُ أَخْبَارِ الأَيَّامِ الثَّانِي 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ التَّاسِعُ 


29 وَبَقِيَّةُ أُمُورِ سُلَيْمَانَ الأُولَى وَالأَخِيرَةِ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي أَخْبَارِ نَاثَانَ النَّبِيِّ وَفِي نُبُوَّةِ أَخِيَّا الشِّيلُونِيِّ وَفِي رُؤَى يَعْدُو الرَّائِي عَلَى يَرُبْعَامَ بْنِ نَبَاطَ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
سفر امور سليمان هو سفر تاريخي دون بواسطة ناثان النبي و أخيا و يعدو 
و دائرة المعارف الكتابية تصف الكتاب بكونه كتاب تاريخي:




> The book of the acts of Solomon" (1 Kings 11:41), probably a history based on the state ********s kept by the official recorder. See 1 Kings 14:19,29; 15:23,31; 16:5,14,20,27; 22:39,45, etc.


 
​
​فالكتاب المقدس لم يقتبس من هذا السفر بل ذكر ان امور سليمان مدونة في هذا الكتاب اضافة الى ان امور سليمان مدونة ايضا في الكتاب المقدس​​ 
*



سِفْرُ أَخْبَارِ الأَيَّامِ الأَوَّلُ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ التَّاسِعُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ 


29وَأُمُورُ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكِ الأُولَى وَالأَخِيرَةُ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي سِفْرِ أَخْبَارِ صَمُوئِيلَ الرَّائِي, وَأَخْبَارِ نَاثَانَ النَّبِيِّ, وَأَخْبَارِ جَادَ الرَّائِي, 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
* 
سفر صموئيل الرائي هي السفرين  المعنونة بأسم النبي الكتاب و هم صموئيل الاول و الثاني

سفر الملوك و اخبار الايام هي اسفار كتبت على ايدي عدد من الانبياء و من ضمنهم ناثان و جاد
العدد 29 من الاصحاح 29 يذكر ذكر امور داود التي هي بالحقيقة مذكورة بهذه الاسفار (راجع كل من سفر صموئيل النبي و سفر الملوك و اخبار الايام الاول)





*



 
أين كل هذه الأسفار و الكتب و الرؤى ؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كل هذه الكتب و الاسفار التاريخية او الحربية التدوينية هي ليست كتب موحى بها من الله بل هي كتب دون فيها شعب اسرائيل احداث و معارك و انتصارات و حياة انبياء 
و لم يتقبس منها الكتاب المقدس لغرض التشريع او الاحكام, بل ذكرها لاحتوائها على نشيد او اخبار تدوينية لنبي

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## السيف البتار (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*اعزائى النصارى نحن مازلنا فى بدايه الحوار ولا اود ان اخلق اختلاف فى ما لا اقتنع به فحقكم مكفول فى الاقتناع بما لا اقتنع به كما لى الحق فى ذلك ودعونا ننتقل الى تناقض غريب موجود بكتابكم

اكتب إليكم تناقضا غريبا من نوعه......

فيسوع يقول بأن إيليا هو يوحنا!!؟؟

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 : 14 
"فهاذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي"

وهذه اقوال يسوع.....
بينما نرى النفي من قبل يوحنا!!!!

إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 19-28

"فسألوه إذا ماذا؟؟إليليا انت؟؟؟قال (لست انا)"

والان نصدق من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*لو عندك شبهة او سؤال نجيبك عنهم اما لو عندك تناقض فى الكتاب المقدس فليس لدينا اجابة لانه لا يوجد اى تناقض فى الكتاب المقدس
يعنى باختصار لا يحق لك ان تدعى بوجود تناقض فى الكتاب المقدس لانك جئت هنا سائلا واذا اردت جوابا فعليك باعادة صياغة سؤالك*


----------



## السيف البتار (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			لو عندك شبهة او سؤال نجيبك عنهم اما لو عندك تناقض فى الكتاب المقدس فليس لدينا اجابة لانه لا يوجد اى تناقض فى الكتاب المقدس
يعنى باختصار لا يحق لك ان تدعى بوجود تناقض فى الكتاب المقدس لانك جئت هنا سائلا واذا اردت جوابا فعليك باعادة صياغة سؤالك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزى النصرانى كريستيان لايت لماذا تسلب منى حق وفى نفس الوقت انت تعطيه لنفسك فانت لا تقتنع بكتابى وقرانى وتقول ان به تناقضات فلماذا تريد ان تفرض عليا ما لم افرضه عليك وانا موافق يا عزيزى وسوف اغير لك السؤال حتى لا تغضب ولكن ما كتبت ماذا تسميه؟؟؟

يا عزيزى النصرانى الكتاب المقدش لا يو جد به متناقضات ولكن فسر لى الاتى لانى اريد ان اعرف (ايه رايك صيغه تفصيل علشان خاطر عيونك وعلشان اكسب ودك ومزعلكش)

فيسوع يقول بأن إيليا هو يوحنا!!؟؟

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 : 14 
"فهاذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي"

وهذه اقوال يسوع.....
بينما نرى النفي من قبل يوحنا!!!!

إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 19-28

"فسألوه إذا ماذا؟؟إليليا انت؟؟؟قال (لست انا)"

والان نصدق من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*يبدو ان كلامك موجه لشخص اخر لانى مسيحى ولست نصرانى*


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

تحدي و سيف بتار و مادرى ايش
الله دى سلسلة فتوحات جديدة ولا ايه
صحيح من فات قديمه تاه


----------



## السيف البتار (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			يبدو ان كلامك موجه لشخص اخر لانى مسيحى ولست نصرانى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...






			تحدي و سيف بتار و مادرى ايش
الله دى سلسلة فتوحات جديدة ولا ايه
صحيح من فات قديمه تاه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا ردكم مقنع هذه المره ولا استطيع ان اجادلكم فى شىء !!!!!!!!!!!!
اعزائى لن اتسرع بالحكم الان فانا منتظر الرد ولكم الحريه فى متسع من الوقت فلست متعجلا
وفى الانتظار فمازلنا فى اول الطريق ومازال المشوار طويل جدا 
ولكنى كما وعدتكم لن اطرح سؤال الا عندما يتم الرد على ما قبله 
ولكن يوجد حل اخر وبالفعل سوف اوافق عليه 

الحل هو ان يطلب احدكم تغيير السؤال وليس لدى مانع وفى انتظر ردكم الكريم

مع خالص تحياتى 

سيف من سيوف الله*


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

قليل قوى من المسلمين اللى بيبحث عن الحق علشان عاوز يعرف فعلا لكن معظمهم عاوز بس:

-يثبت ان المسيح مش الله لان محمد و القرآن قالهم كده

-عدو الخير بيموت من الصليب و بيكرهه عمى لان زى ما قال بولس الرسول: علامة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة لكن عند المخلصين افتخار

-اثبات ان المسيح آله اعتراف ضمنى بعدم صحة الاسلام و القرآن 

-المسلمين لا يهتمون بكفر الملحدين ولا بعبادة البقر عند الهندوز ولا النار عند المجوس ولا بوذا فى آسيا لكن المسيح هو الله عامللهم ازمة كبيرة فى حياتهم لان الروح القدس روح الحق بيحاربوها و هما مش دريانيين و روح الحق هى ذاتها روح الله كما ان المسيح الله

-مليتوا الدنيا اننا كفرة لاننا جعلنا الانسان آلها، الا تدرون ان عدم الاعتراف بالاله الا كنبى هو الكفر ذاته؟


----------



## السيف البتار (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			قليل قوى من المسلمين اللى بيبحث عن الحق علشان عاوز يعرف فعلا لكن معظمهم عاوز بس:

-يثبت ان المسيح مش الله لان محمد و القرآن قالهم كده

-عدو الخير بيموت من الصليب و بيكرهه عمى لان زى ما قال بولس الرسول: علامة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة لكن عند المخلصين افتخار

-اثبات ان المسيح آله اعتراف ضمنى بعدم صحة الاسلام و القرآن 

-المسلمين لا يهتمون بكفر الملحدين ولا بعبادة البقر عند الهندوز ولا النار عند المجوس ولا بوذا فى آسيا لكن المسيح هو الله عامللهم ازمة كبيرة فى حياتهم لان الروح القدس روح الحق بيحاربوها و هما مش دريانيين و روح الحق هى ذاتها روح الله كما ان المسيح الله

-مليتوا الدنيا اننا كفرة لاننا جعلنا الانسان آلها، الا تدرون ان عدم الاعتراف بالاله الا كنبى هو الكفر ذاته؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



فى البدايه اشكرك لذوق 
اما
اذا كنت انا على الباطل فعرفنى الحق اما ومنتظر الرد اذا كان لديكم رد *


----------



## The Orthodox (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

لا يا سيف البتّار لن نقول لك أن تغيّر السؤال ..... و لم نقول ذلك و الانجبل واضح لا تناقض فيه
و بعد .....
تقول الآية : " ان أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو ايليا المزمع أن يأتي ..."
"ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا أنبيّاً نعم أقول لكم و أعظم من نبي .من أذنان للسمع فليسمع"
في العهد الجديد يظهر ايليا في شخص يوحنا المعمدان الذي يهيّء الطريق أمام الرّب و قد قال المسيح:
" فان هذا هو الذي كتب عنه ها أنا أرسل أمامك ملاكي الذي يهيّئ طريقك قدّامك "
ما يشهد له المسيح هو الحقّ 

أمّا لماذا لم يعلن يوحنّا نفسه أنّه أيليّا ؟ فهذا هو الجواب :

إنّ يوحنا يُنْكِرُ ما قد أنعم يسوع عليه به فيما بعد سوف يقول يسوع لاحقاً:" لقد أتى إيليا وفَعَلوا به ما شاءوا، وقد قُتِلْ" قال هذا عن يوحنا وعن عمله العظيم المُتَقَدِّم لمجيء يسوع وعن قدومه على أنّهُ إيليا بالروح .
في الحقيقة، إنّ يوحنا لم يُجِبْهُم. إنّه لم يُطلقْ اسماً أو لَقَباً على نفسه لأنّه لم يأتِ ليَتَلَقّى ألقاباً. بل أتى لِيُقَدِّم ألقاباً. لم يأتِ لِيَنْشُر اسمه هو بل لِيَدعو اسمَ آخر وليُعظّم اسم يسوع المسيح ابن الله

 إنّه لا يَدَّّعي أيّة ادعاءات عظيمة غير واقعية عن نفسه. إنّه لا يهتم بالألقاب أو المراكز لأنّه يحمل اسم ورسالة من أرسله.


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

يا سيدى الفاضل المسيحيون لا يهتمون ببطلان الاديان الاخرى لان المهم عندنا هو معرفة الله
طالما عرفت الله لا يهمنى بقى فلان كافر ولا علان ملحد لان ربنا هيحاسبنى انا و مش من حقى انا احاسب حد تانى لان ده تعدى على سلطة الله فلماذا تنصبون انفسكم نيابة عن الله فى تكفير غيركم و انتم جاهلون اصلا بدين غيركم

كل اللى بحاولوا تعرفوه عن المسيحية هو فقط لاثبات خطأها و صحة الاسلام
لو فعلا تبغون الحق اطلبوا من الله بصدق و امانة يوريكم ذاته و هو لو لاقى فى اى حد 0.00000001% امل انه يعرفه مش هيسيبه فى الظلمة ابدا لان الله يريد الخلاص للكل مفيش عنده مسيحى ولا مسلم ولا يهودى ربنا مش عنصرى ربنا يريد الجميع يؤمنون و الى معرفة الحق يقبلون

انتم غيرانيين على دينكم و خايفين عليه و ده شئ طبيعى بنتفهمه لكن مش علشان كده اضيع نفسى و احرمها من معرفة خالقها و طرق خلاصها 
الجنة مانها باب واسع اجتهدوا لكى تدخلوا من الباب الضيق و ربنا يهدى


----------



## The Orthodox (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

يا سيف البتّار عليك أن تفهم أن مهمّة يوحنا المعمدان كان التهييئ لمجيئ الرب يسوع لذلك لم  يفصح عن نفسه و لم يشغل الناس به بل أراد أن يقوّم طريق اللّه قبل حلوله . كان يكرز بالمسيح  ....

و من يبشّر بقدوم اله  هل يعقل بعد أن يتكلّم عن نفسه ؟
*و يكفي يوحنّا أن المسيح هو الذي شهد له و ليس هو من تكلّم عن نفسه .... فتواضع يوحنا كان سبب لارتفاعه " من اتّضع ارتفع و من ارتفع اتّضع "*و أنا أقول لن تجد في الانجيل تناقض في كلمات الرب يسوع المسيح .... فكل ما قاله واضح تماماً و طوبى لمن لا يعثر به ....
سلام المسيح.


----------



## السيف البتار (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*بصراحه تسلم ايدى يا عزيزى على كلامك اللى اكيد تعبت فيه ولك التقدير عليه ولكن راجع كلامى جيدا لانى اعتقد انك لم تفهم كلامى جيدا ودعنى اصيغه لك بشكل اسهل 
كل ما ذكرتة جميل ولكن السؤال الموجهة هو الأختلاف
بين النصين

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 : 14 
"فهاذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي" 

إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 19-28
"فسألوه إذا ماذا؟؟إليليا انت؟؟؟قال (لست انا)" 

كيف ينكر إيلياء نبوته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مع العلم أن أبيه زكريا عليه السلام قد بشر بأنه سيكون بقوة روح إيلياء


 فقال له الملاك لا تخف يا زكريا لان طلبتك قد سمعت و امراتك اليصابات ستلد لك ابنا و تسميه يوحنا. و يكون لك فرح و ابتهاج و كثيرون سيفرحون بولادته. لانه يكون عظيما امام الرب و خمرا و مسكرا لا يشرب و من بطن امه يمتلئ من الروح القدس. و يرد كثيرين من بني اسرائيل الى الرب الههم. و يتقدم امامه بروح ايليا و قوته ليرد قلوب الاباء الى الابناء و العصاة الى فكر الابرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا. ( لو 1 : 13 ـ 17 )  

أي المفترض أنه علي علم بأنه بعث بروح إيلياء عليه السلام

ومع العلم أن الحادثة واحد وهي سؤال الكهنة عن صفة المرسل إليهم

فنجد أنهم قد سألوا في مرة يسوع وفي أنجيل أخر نجد أنهم سألوا يوحنا عليهم السلام

وهذا مع أن الحادثة واحدة كما ذكرت لك

فلما التناقض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ملحوظة لك أستاذى الفاضل

عندما سأل الكهنة المسيح عن نفسة هل هو إيلياء أم المسيح أم النبي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أخبرهم عن إيلياء من هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يوحنا أليس كذلك
وأخبرهم أنه هو المسيح أليس كذلك

فمن هو النبي الأخير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وأتعرف علي أي أساس سأل الكهنة يسوع بالخصوص عن هؤلاء الأنبياء الثلاثة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهدانا الله جميعا لما يحبة ويرضاه

وانتظر باقى الرد والتعليق على كلامك*


----------



## The Orthodox (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

انّ القسم الاوّل من السؤال سبق و أجبتك عليه فراجع ردّي جيّداً
انّك تصرّ على التناقض و لا وجود لذلك...... 
 يوحنا أتى للتبشير بالمسيح و ليس للحديث عن نفسه .... لذلك لم يشهد لنفسه:

أن مهمّة يوحنا المعمدان كان التهييئ لمجيئ الرب يسوع لذلك لم يفصح عن نفسه و لم يشغل الناس به بل أراد أن يقوّم طريق اللّه قبل حلوله . كان يكرز بالمسيح ....
و من يبشّر بقدوم اله هل يعقل بعد أن يتكلّم عن نفسه ؟
و يكفي يوحنّا أن المسيح هو الذي شهد له و ليس هو من تكلّم عن نفسه .... فتواضع يوحنا كان سبب لارتفاعه " من اتّضع ارتفع و من ارتفع اتّضع "

أمّا النبي الاخير الذي تسأل عنه فهو موسى ..... لقد ارتاب الناس بشأن هويّة يسوع المسيح لذلك أكثروا الأسئلة أأنت المسيح أم ايليّا أم حتّّى موسى ؟ و الجواب طبعاً أنّه الرب يسوع....
أمّا الأساس الذي سأل الكهنة عن هويّة المسيح فهو التشكيك و الحيرة و ظلمة قلوبهم....

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> *اعزائى النصارى نحن مازلنا فى بدايه الحوار ولا اود ان اخلق اختلاف فى ما لا اقتنع به فحقكم مكفول فى الاقتناع بما لا اقتنع به كما لى الحق فى ذلك*




اخي العزيز
لك كل الحق ان تقتنع بالرد او عكسه فهذه حريتك الشحصية فلسنا هنا لنجبرك على التصديق بشئ و لا حتى الرد عليك فقط
لكن اذا كان عندك سبب منطقي من ظمن النصوص يبين سبب رفضك و يدعمه فنحن نرحب بطرحه

اما اذا كان السبب هو قناعة شخصية خارجة عن كل نص و شاهد كتابي, فهذا ليس محور نقاشنا و لك الحق ان تقتنقع بأي شئ

اما انك تريد الرجوع لاحقا الى هذا السؤال فهذا ليس اتفاقنا
اتفقنا ان تطرح سؤال سؤال و نرد عليها لننتقل الى بعدها

فأتمنى ان تلتزم بذلك


*



 ودعونا ننتقل الى تناقض غريب موجود بكتابكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
طلبت منك سابقا ان لا تستعجل بطرح خلاصة في بداية طرحك للشبهة, بل تأني و انتظر الى بعد ان نرد
فلحد الان لم نرى منك رد على اي من ردودنا في صلب الشبهات الواهية, لذلك ارجوا من الالتزام بهذا الشرط
* 
*



فيسوع يقول بأن إيليا هو يوحنا!!؟؟

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 : 14 
"فهاذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي"

وهذه اقوال يسوع.....
بينما نرى النفي من قبل يوحنا!!!!

إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 19-28

"فسألوه إذا ماذا؟؟إليليا انت؟؟؟قال (لست انا)"

والان نصدق من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
* 
صدقني كان من الممكن عليك ان توفر عناء كتابة هذه الشبهة لو رجعت لما ذكره اوريجينيوس:
اذ يقول *العلاّمة أوريجينوس: *[إنه يوحنا وليس هو إيليّا في نفس الوقت، ليس شخصه، إذ لا يعرف عن نفسه أنه مارس حياة شخصيّة سابقة. بهذا يؤكّد القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان رفضه لفكره تناسخ الأرواح، بمعنى إعادة تجسّدها، لكنّه جاء يحمل ذات الفكر والاتّجاه لإيليّا النبي.] 
هذا ما أكّده كثير من آباء الكنيسة مثل *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم والقدّيس أغسطينوس* وغيرهما. 
يقول الأب *غريغوريوس (الكبير): *[يقول الملاك لزكريّا بخصوص يوحنا: *"ويتقدّم أمامه بروح إيليّا وقوّته"* (لو 1: 17). كما أن إيليّا يسبق المجيء الثاني، فإن يوحنا يسبق المجيء الأول. وكما أن إيليّا هو السابق للديّان القادم، هكذا يوحنا هو السابق للمخلّص الآن. إذن فيوحنا هو إيليّا في الروح، وليس في شخصه.]

فكان وفرت على نفسك خطأ ذكره انه تناقض!

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## The Orthodox (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

[يقول الملاك لزكريّا بخصوص يوحنا: "ويتقدّم أمامه بروح إيليّا وقوّته" (لو 1: 17). كما أن إيليّا يسبق المجيء الثاني، فإن يوحنا يسبق المجيء الأول. وكما أن إيليّا هو السابق للديّان القادم، هكذا يوحنا هو السابق للمخلّص الآن. إذن فيوحنا هو إيليّا في الروح، وليس في شخصه.]

هذا هو المعنى الذي أردته أنا................
لا تناقض في الانجيل سبق و حدثتك بما قاله الزميل لكنك لم ترضى ..... لقد شرحنا لك و لكنّك تصرّ على و جود تناقض.

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## السيف البتار (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

هل تم حذف مشاركة ام ان نظرى ضعف ارجو الاهتمام بالرد لقد رايت مشاركة هنا منذ قليل بعنوان متناقضات فى الكتاب المقدس اضافها اخ فاضل اين هى اعزائى الكرام


----------



## Christian Knight (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*اكيد تم حذفها لان اسلوبها كان غير محترم*


----------



## السيف البتار (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			يكفي يوحنّا أن المسيح هو الذي شهد له و ليس هو من تكلّم عن نفسه .... فتواضع يوحنا كان سبب لارتفاعه " من اتّضع ارتفع و من ارتفع اتّضع "و أنا أقول لن تجد في الانجيل تناقض في كلمات الرب يسوع المسيح .... فكل ما قاله واضح تماماً و طوبى لمن لا يعثر به ....
سلام المسيح.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولكن الاثنين واحد فى العمل والمنهج والاسلوب والقوة اليس كذالك ام انى خاطىء فى هذا




			أمّا النبي الاخير الذي تسأل عنه فهو موسى ..... لقد ارتاب الناس بشأن هويّة يسوع المسيح لذلك أكثروا الأسئلة أأنت المسيح أم ايليّا أم حتّّى موسى ؟ و الجواب طبعاً أنّه الرب يسوع....
أمّا الأساس الذي سأل الكهنة عن هويّة المسيح فهو التشكيك و الحيرة و ظلمة قلوبهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رائع وجميل ولكن تعال معى للنقاط القادمه 

اليهود ينتظروا شخصين 
1. المسيح
2. شخص يأتى قبل المسيح يهيئ الطريق قدامه
وتنبأ الانبياء عن الشخص الذى سوف يهيئ الشعب اليهودى لاستقبال المسيح
• صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا. كل وطاء يرتفع و كل جبل و اكمة ينخفض و يصير المعوج مستقيما و العراقيب سهلا. (اش 40 : 3 ،4 )
• هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق امامي و ياتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا ياتي قال رب الجنود (ملا 3 : 1)

• هانذا ارسل اليكم ايليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم و المخوف فيرد قلب الاباء على الابناء و قلب الابناء على ابائهم لئلا اتي و اضرب الارض بلعن( مل 4 : 5 ، 6) 

فمن المعروف أن اليهود ينتظرون أيلياء قبل يوم الرب العظيم والمخوف مع العلم أن هذا اليوم مضي منذ أكثصر من 2000سنة
فشرط أتيان الرب في عقيدتك هو أتيان أيلياء قبله حسب العهد القديم أو شخص يبعث بقوة أيلياء هذا حسب العهد الجديد
فيجب أن يأتي لهم أولا ليهيئ الطريق كما تقول النبوؤة!!!!!!!!أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومن المعروف أيضا كما ذكرت لك سابقا أن زكريا والد يوحنا عليهم السلام كان يعلم أن يوحنا سيبعث بقوة أيلياء أي أنه هو المبشر به ليهيئ الطريق للرب حسب عقيدتك!!!!!!!!!!!!!أليس كذلك

وبالتالي يعلم يوحنا من الله أنه نبي جاء ليبشر ويمهد الطريق للرب كما تقول الأناجيل فهو يعلم وظيفتة التي أرسل بهافهل تريد أن تقنعني أنه عندما يأتي الكهنة واللاوين حملة الشريعة اليهودية ويسألوا يوحنا هل أنت أيلياء أم يوحنا أم النبي؟؟؟؟

ينكر أنه أيلياء ولم يوضح لهم حتي أنه بعث بروح أيلياء
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فهكذا لم تتحقق النبوؤة الموجودة في سفر ملاخي وبالتالي لا لوم أن لا يؤمن اليهود بالمسيح للأن أيلياء كما يقول الكتاب لم يأتي لهم ولم يمهد الطريق للأحد حتي وإن أدعي المسيح ذلك فسيعتبرونة كاذبا

فهذا عذر غير مقبول من المفترض أن نبي الله يوحنا يعلم جيدا رسالتة كما أوضحها أشعياء من قبل

صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا. كل وطاء يرتفع و كل جبل و اكمة ينخفض و يصير المعوج مستقيما و العراقيب سهلا. (اش 40 : 3 ،4 ) 

وبالتالي أيلياء يعلم عن ماذا يسألونة؟؟؟؟؟وكان من المفترض أن يقول نعم(أنا أيلياء أو من بعثت بروح وقوة أيلياء أنا الذي أتيت للأمهد الطريق)وليس لينكر مهمتة التي بشر بها والده زكريا عليه السلام

مما يدل علي الخطأ والتناقض في الأناجيل فهذا السؤال إما أن وجهة للمسيح أو ليوحنا ولكن ليس الأثنين معا*


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> هل تم حذف مشاركة ام ان نظرى ضعف ارجو الاهتمام بالرد لقد رايت مشاركة هنا منذ قليل بعنوان متناقضات فى الكتاب المقدس اضافها اخ فاضل اين هى اعزائى الكرام


 
عزيزي السيف البتار, هذا موضوعك الخاص لطرحك ما لديك من استفسارات و اسئلة
الاخ المحبوب الاخر يتفضل في طرح مشاركته في موضوع مستقل لكي لا نخلط الامور و الاشخاص ببعض

سلام و نعمة


----------



## السيف البتار (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*اتمنى الرد حتى اكمل البقيه حتى ننتقل الى موضوع اخر 

مع خالص احترامى وتقديرى للجميع*


----------



## السيف البتار (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			عزيزي السيف البتار, هذا موضوعك الخاص لطرحك ما لديك من استفسارات و اسئلة
الاخ المحبوب الاخر يتفضل في طرح مشاركته في موضوع مستقل لكي لا نخلط الامور و الاشخاص ببعض

سلام و نعمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا اوافقك الراى عزيزى روك*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*وما جاء بإنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 : 14 ايليا المزمع ان ياتى وأيضا فى متى 17 :11
- ويوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 19و20 وجاء أيضا فى انجيل لوقا 1 :17عن ايليا وتشبيهه بيوحنا المعمدان فاذر لك الاتى:
ففى متى 17 :11 »قال المسيح: »إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء« (متى 17: 11). 
تشير هذه النبوَّة إلى يوحنا المعمدان، وهو واضح من الآية التالية (متى 17: 12) والتي تقول: »إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه، بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم. حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان«. نعم إن يوحنا غير إيليا في شخصه، فلما سُئل يوحنا إن كان هو إيليا، أجاب: »لست أنا«. وإنما كان يوحنا سابِقَ المسيح الذي يُعِدّ الطريق أمامه »بروح إيليا وقوته« (لوقا 1: 19) كما أنبأ جبرائيل أباه زكريا (لوقا 1: 17). وكما تنبأ ملاخي أيضاً (ملاخي 4: 5) كان يوحنا المعمدان إيليا النبي لأن كليهما عاشا بكيفية واحدة، وكانت لكليهما كرازة نارية (قابل 3: 4 مع 1ملوك 17: 1-6).
وفى لوقا 1 :17 إن يوحنا المعمدان جاء بروح إيليا وقوته، ولكن جاء في متى 11: 14 أن إيليا هذا هو المزمع أن يأتي. فهل تقمَّصت روح إيليا يوحنا؟ وهل يعلّم الإنجيل بتقمص الأرواح؟
مجيء يوحنا بروح إيليا، معناه أنه أتى بأسلوب إيليا وطريقته ومنهجه وروحه في العمل: 
(1) كان إيليا ناسكاً، وكذلك كان يوحنا المعمدان. كان إيليا أشعر يتمنطق بمنطقة من جلد على حقويه (2ملوك 1 :8). وكانت ملابس يوحنا من وبر الإبل، وعلى حقويه منطقة من جلد (متى 3 :4). وكان إيليا يسكن البرية في جبل الكرمل (1ملوك 18: 19 و42) أو في مغارة بجبل حوريب (1ملوك 19: 9)، أو في علية (1ملوك 17: 19) أو عند نهر كريث (1ملوك 17 :3). وعاش يوحنا المعمدان في البرية (متى 3: 1 ولوقا 3 :2) وإلى جوار نهر الأردن. وكان صوتُ صارخٍ في البرية (مرقس 1: 3).
(2) بدأ إيليا بحياة الوحدة والتأمل، واختاره الله للخدمة والنبوَّة. وهكذا عاش يوحنا حياة الوحدة في البرية، ثم الكرازة بالتوبة.
(3) كان إيليا شجاعاً حازماً في الحق، يقتل أنبياء البعل (1ملوك 18: 40)، ويُنزل ناراً من السماء فتأكل خمسين جندياً (2ملوك 1: 10). وكان المعمدان شديداً في توبيخ الخطاة. وكان يقول: »قد وُضعت الفأس على أصل الشجرة. فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً، تُقطع وتُلقى في النار« (لوقا 3 :9).
(4) وبَّخ إيليا أخآب الملك وقال له: »أنت مكدر إسرائيل، أنت وبيت أبيك بترككم وصايا الرب وبسيرك وراء البعليم« (1ملوك 18: 18) ثم وبخه وأنذره لقتله نابوت اليزرعيلي (1ملوك 21: 20-36). ووبَّخ المعمدان الملك هيرودس وقال له: »لا يحل لك أن تكون لك امرأة أخيك« (مرقس 6: 18) . إذن يوحنا كان بنفس روح إيليا وأسلوبه.
وعبارة »روح إيليا« تذكرنا بطلبة أليشع من معلّمه إيليا قبل صعوده إلى السماء، وهي: »ليكن نصيب اثنين من روحك عليّ« (2ملوك 2: 9). وكان له كذلك. فلما صنع معجزات بنفس قوة إيليا، ورآه بنو الأنبياء، قالوا: »استقرَّت روح إيليا على أليشع. فجاءوا للقائه وسجدوا له« (2ملوك 2: 14 و15).
فإن كان الأمر مسألة تقمُّص، فما معنى عبارة »اثنين من روح إيليا«؟ هل إيليا له روحان؟ وهل تقمَّصت روحه في أليشع قبل تقمصها في يوحنا؟!.. إنما المقصود هو أن أليشع نال ضِعف قوة إيليا. ونفس القوة كانت في يوحنا.. أما تقمص الأرواح، فلا تؤمن به المسيحية، لأن الروح عندما تخرج من الجسد لا ترجع إليه مرة أخرى، ولا إلى جسد آخر. إنما إن كانت بارة تذهب إلى الفردوس، كروح اللص التائب، وإن كانت شريرة تذهب إلى الجحيم، كروح الغني الذي عاصر لعازر.
نأتى الان الى الآية الواردة فى انجيل يوحنا 1 : 19و20
أن اليهود أرسلوا من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوا المعمدان: »من أنت؟« فأجاب إنه ليس المسيح. فسألوه: »إذاً ماذا؟ إيليا أنت؟« فقال: »لست أنا«. ولكن المسيح قال في متى 11: 14 عن يوحنا: »فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي«. وجاء في متى 17: 10 »وسأله تلاميذه: فلماذا يقول الكتبة إن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولاً؟« فأجاب يسوع: »إن إيليا يأتي أولاً ويردّ كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه، بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم«. حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان«.
انتظر اليهود تحقيق النبوَّات بالمعنى الحرفي، فكانوا يتوهّمون أن المسيح يكون ملكاً جباراً يفتح البلاد ويحررهم من نير الرومان، ويجعل منهم وزراء وولاة في مملكته. ولم يخطر ببالهم أن ملكوت المسيح ملكوت روحي يحكم فيه بالمحبة والسلام والبر. فلما رأوه وديعاً متواضعاً ازدروا به.
وعلى هذا القياس توقَّعوا تحقيق نبوَّة ملاخي عن مجيء إيليا قبل مجيء المسيح حرفياً. فلما أرسل اليهود كهنة ولاويين ليسألوا يوحنا المعمدان إن كان هو إيليا الحقيقي فأجاب: لا، ولكنه لم ينكر أنه هو »إيليا« الذي تنبأ عنه النبي ملاخي، فإنه أوضح (في آية 23) أنه أتى ليمهد طريق الرب. وبقوله إنه ليس إيليا أزال أوهامهم عن إيليا، وبيَّن لهم الحقيقة، وهي أنه أتى بروح إيليا.
وفي قول ملاخي: »سيأتي إيليا« شبَّه المعمدان بإيليا. والقارئ المدقق لكلمة الله يرى بينهما أوجه شبه كثيرة، فيوحنا مثل إيليا في تقشّفه وزُهده وغيرته، ومثله في شهامته في توبيخ الأمراء والوجهاء لانحرافهم عن الحق. وورد في لوقا 1: 17 أنه أتى بروح إيليا وقوته، فالمسيح قال إنه إيليا، وإنه أدّى مأموريته، وهي تمهيد الطريق أمام المسيح. فلا تناقض بين قول يوحنا وقول المسيح، فيوحنا نفى أوهام اليهود من أن إيليا الحقيقي الذي صعد إلى السماء حياً سيأتي بنفسه. ولم يكن المعمدان إيليا الحقيقي، ولكنه أتى بروح إيليا.
أرجوا أن تكون قد فهمت مفهوم الصلة القريبة بين أيليا ويوحنا المعمدان*


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> *• هانذا ارسل اليكم ايليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم و المخوف فيرد قلب الاباء على الابناء و قلب الابناء على ابائهم لئلا اتي و اضرب الارض بلعن( مل 4 : 5 ، 6) *
> 
> *فمن المعروف أن اليهود ينتظرون أيلياء قبل يوم الرب العظيم والمخوف مع العلم أن هذا اليوم مضي منذ أكثصر من 2000سنة*




يبدوا انه يجب علينا ان نذكر الاخ المسلم قبل كل رد و في كل موضوع ان يلتزم بتفاسير الكتاب المقدس و يكف عن تقطيف النصوص!

النص من سفر ملاخي هو نص مقطوف و مفسر على مزاجك يا اخ السيف البتار, فاليوم المقصود لم يأتي بعد!

و لنقرأ الاصحاح كاملا:

*Mal 4:1​*​​ [فَهُوَذَا يَأْتِي الْيَوْمُ الْمُتَّقِدُ كَالتَّنُّورِ وَكُلُّ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ وَكُلُّ فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ يَكُونُونَ قَشّاً وَيُحْرِقُهُمُ الْيَوْمُ الآتِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ فَلاَ يُبْقِي لَهُمْ أَصْلاً وَلاَ فَرْعاً. 
Mal 4:2 [وَلَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُتَّقُونَ اسْمِي تُشْرِقُ شَمْسُ الْبِرِّ وَالشِّفَاءُ فِي أَجْنِحَتِهَا فَتَخْرُجُونَ وَتَنْشَأُونَ كَعُجُولِ الصِّيرَةِ. 
Mal 4:3 وَتَدُوسُونَ الأَشْرَارَ لأَنَّهُمْ يَكُونُونَ رَمَاداً تَحْتَ بُطُونِ أَقْدَامِكُمْ يَوْمَ أَفْعَلُ هَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. 
Mal 4:4 [اذْكُرُوا شَرِيعَةَ مُوسَى عَبْدِي الَّتِي أَمَرْتُهُ بِهَا فِي حُورِيبَ عَلَى كُلِّ إِسْرَائِيلَ. الْفَرَائِضَ وَالأَحْكَامَ. 
Mal 4:5 [هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ ​Mal 4:6 فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ].

النص يتكلم عن الدينونة و مجئ المسيح الثاني و هذا ما وضحته في ردي السابق بذكري لكون ايليا هو السابق لمجيئ الرب الثاني

أن إيليّا يسبق المجيء الثاني، فإن يوحنا يسبق المجيء الأول. وكما أن إيليّا هو السابق للديّان القادم، هكذا يوحنا هو السابق للمخلّص الآن

 
 


*



ينكر أنه أيلياء ولم يوضح لهم حتي أنه بعث بروح أيلياء
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يوحنا لم ينكر روح ايليا, بل نكر شخصه و هذا واضح ما ذكره:
فَسَأَلُوهُ: «إِذاً مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». «أَلنَّبِيُّ أَنْتَ؟» فَأَجَابَ: «لاَ»

فلم يسألوه ان كان المقصود بالنبوة ام بالروح, لكن جواب يوحنا في العدد الذي تلاه اوضح انه من ذكر بالنبوءة المذكورة على لسان اشعياء :

صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا. كل وطاء يرتفع و كل جبل و اكمة ينخفض و يصير المعوج مستقيما و العراقيب سهلا. (اش 40 : 3 ،4 )

فقال :

Joh 1:22​​ فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ لِنُعْطِيَ جَوَاباً لِلَّذِينَ أَرْسَلُونَا؟ مَاذَا تَقُولُ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ؟» ​Joh 1:23 قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».

فيوحنا يعترف بكونه الشخص المعني بالنبوءة, التي كما وضحنا تعني انه ايليا بالروح و ليس ايليا بالشخص الذي سيأتي قبل مجئ المسيح الثاني

سلام و نعمة
 
*


----------



## The Orthodox (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

يا سيف البتّار أنا لن أردّ عليك لانّه كل جواب أعطيك ايّاه تقول :  " أتريد اقناعي بذلك  ؟ " 

أنا لا أريد أن أقنع أحد أنا أقول لك الحقيقة لكنّك تطرح المواضيع بنيّة مسبقة لنقض ما نقوله ....

الموضوع ينتهي هنا : يوحنا هو الآتي للاعداد لمجئ الربّ يسوع المسيح فها قد أتى ايليا بشخصه في يوحنا المعمدان و ها قد أتى الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحيّ و قد افتدانا بدمه ان شئت صدّق و ان لم تشأ فلا تصدّق أمّا أن تبقى على عنادك و على تشبّص أعمى و نيّة مفضوحة لعدم قبول الاجوبة على ردّك فأنا ليس لديّ وقت لأعيد كلّ ما أقول ...
سبق و فسّرت لك كلّ شيئ

سلام المسيح


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*رغم انك تتجاهل بعض كلامى وتاخذ ما تحب الا انى سوف اسعى جاهدا لاحترام وجهه نظرك 
وسوف انتقل معك الى موضوع اخر اختلفت وتناقضت فيه كتبكم الا وهو نسب المسيح وارجو من سعه صدرك فى تحمل ما سوف اسرد لك للنهايه
وتقبل منى الاحترام والتقدير
تحياتى للجميع
سيف من سيوف الله*


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*اختلفت فيه كتبكم بل وتناقدت الروايات 
نسب السيد المسيح وتناقض الروايات
ذكر نسب السيد المسيح في اثنان من الأناجيل حيث ذكرت الأسماء بشكل تنازلي في :
متى 1 :2-17 إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ. وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى. وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا. وَسُلَيْمَانُ وَلَدَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ وَلَدَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا وَلَدَ آسَا. وَآسَا وَلَدَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ وَلَدَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ وَلَدَ عُزِّيَّا. وَعُزِّيَّا وَلَدَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ وَلَدَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ وَلَدَ حَزَقِيَّا. وَحَزَقِيَّا وَلَدَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى وَلَدَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ وَلَدَ يُوشِيَّا. وَيُوشِيَّا وَلَدَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ عِنْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ. وَبَعْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ يَكُنْيَا وَلَدَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ. وَشَأَلْتِئِيلُ وَلَدَ زَرُبَّابِلَ. وَزَرُبَّابِلُ وَلَدَ أَبِيهُودَ. وَأَبِيهُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيَاقِيمَ. وَأَلِيَاقِيمُ وَلَدَ عَازُورَ. وَعَازُورُ وَلَدَ صَادُوقَ. وَصَادُوقُ وَلَدَ أَخِيمَ. وَأَخِيمُ وَلَدَ أَلِيُودَ. وَأَلِيُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيعَازَرَ. وَأَلِيعَازَرُ وَلَدَ مَتَّانَ. وَمَتَّانُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ. 

أما الرواية الثانية وفيها اختلاف في الأسماء ومرتبة بطريقة تصاعدية ففي :

لوقا 3 :23-28 وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي بْنِ مَتْثَاتَ بْنِ لاَوِي بْنِ مَلْكِي بْنِ يَنَّا بْنِ يُوسُفَ بْنِ مَتَّاثِيَا بْنِ عَامُوصَ بْنِ نَاحُومَ بْنِ حَسْلِي بْنِ نَجَّايِ بْنِ مَآثَ بْنِ مَتَّاثِيَا بْنِ شِمْعِي بْنِ يُوسُفَ بْنِ يَهُوذَا بْنِ يُوحَنَّا بْنِ رِيسَا بْنِ زَرُبَّابِلَ بْنِ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ بْنِ نِيرِي بْنِ مَلْكِي بْنِ أَدِّي بْنِ قُصَمَ بْنِ أَلْمُودَامَ بْنِ عِيرِ بْنِ يُوسِي بْنِ أَلِيعَازَرَ بْنِ يُورِيمَ بْنِ مَتْثَاتَ بْنِ لاَوِي بْنِ شِمْعُونَ بْنِ يَهُوذَا بْنِ يُوسُفَ بْنِ يُونَانَ بْنِ أَلِيَاقِيمَ بْنِ مَلَيَا بْنِ مَيْنَانَ بْنِ مَتَّاثَا بْنِ نَاثَانَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ بْنِ يَسَّى بْنِ عُوبِيدَ بْنِ بُوعَزَ بْنِ سَلْمُونَ بْنِ نَحْشُونَ بْنِ عَمِّينَادَابَ بْنِ آرَامَ بْنِ حَصْرُونَ بْنِ فَارِصَ بْنِ يَهُوذَا بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ تَارَحَ بْنِ نَاحُورَ بْنِ سَرُوجَ بْنِ رَعُو بْنِ فَالَجَ بْنِ عَابِرَ بْنِ شَالَحَ بْنِ قِينَانَ بْنِ أَرْفَكْشَادَ بْنِ سَامِ بْنِ نُوحِ بْنِ لاَمَكَ بْنِ مَتُوشَالَحَ بْنِ أَخْنُوخَ بْنِ يَارِدَ بْنِ مَهْلَلْئِيلَ بْنِ قِينَانَ بْنِ أَنُوشَ بْنِ شِيتِ بْنِ آدَمَ ابْنِ اللهِ. 

هنا نجد الروايتين تنسبان يسوع الى يوسف كأب (مريم حملت من الروح القدس) وبينما يقول متى بأن والد يوسف هو يعقوب فأن لوقا يقول بأنه هالي، متى يقول بأن هنالك ستة وعشرون جيلا من يسوع حتى داود، بينما لوقا يورد واحد وأربعون جيلا، متى ينسب المسيح الى سلبمان بن داود بينما لوقا ينسبه الى ناثان بن داود. 

ليس فقط أننا نجد أسماء ذكرت هنا ولم تذكر هناك ولكن كلا الروايتين ذكرت يوسف وبأن المسيح هو ابن يوسف وبرغم ان نسب يوسف لغاية داود كان فيه فرق بين الروايتن ولكن تم ايصاله الى داود ويعتقد بأن ذلك تم فقط من أجل ان يذكر ان نسب المسيح يعود علوا الى داود لتصدق النبؤة فقط. 

الرسالة الى روما 1 :1-3 " بُولُسُ عَبْدٌ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً الْمُفْرَزُ لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ الَّذِي سَبَقَ فَوَعَدَ بِهِ بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ عَنِ ابْنِهِ. الَّذِي صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجَسَدِ ".

هذا ما ذكر في الترجمات العربية وبعض الترجمات الى اللغة الانجليزية، اما وفي أحد الترجمات من اليونانية الى الانجليزية فقد وردت كالتالي was born of the seed of David وكلمة seed في اليونانية تعني sperma وهي بالعربية ألمني وفي بعض الترجمات الاخرى ذكرت was a descendant of David او was offspring of David والقصد من ذلك نسبة المسيح الى داود من جهة الجسد وذلك يعني بأنه حتى لو كان يوسف قد تبناه (كما روى بعض الرسل) وذلك يعني بأنه حتى ولو كان ولد من عذراء فأنه لن يكون المسيح الذي ينتظره اليهود. 

من بين جميع كتاب العهد الجديد، فقط متى ولوقا ذكرا ولادة السيد المسيح من عذراء كمعجزة بينما كان من المفروض أن يذكر ذلك يوحنا ومرقس من أجل اقناع العالم بأنه هو السيد المسيح الذي كانوا من ينتظرون. 

بولس لم يذكر الولادة العذرية برغم ان ذلك كان سيعزز رأيه في مجالات كثيرة، وبدلا من ذلك ذكر انه من بذرة داود كما في الرساله الى روما وبأنه ولد من امراة كما ورد في الرسالة الى غيلاطية 4 :4 " وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ ".
لماذا ذكر متى اربع نساء فقط ضمن تسلسل نسب السيد المسيح ؟ وهن على التوالي : 

ومرة اخى نعود الى كلام لا اعلم كيف يكون مثل هذا الكلام فى كتاب ويسمى هذا الكتاب كتاب مقدس
ثامار والتي تنكرت كعاهرة لتغوي حموها يهوذا وتمارس الزنا معه كما نجد في سفر التكوين 38 : 12-19،رحاب الزانية التي كانت تقطن أريحا في كنعان كما نجد في سفر يشوع 2 :1 راعوث التي وبناء على نصيحة حماتها نعمي تسللت سرا الى فراش بوعز وقضت الليل معه وبعد ذلك بوقت تزوجا كما نقرأ في سفر راعوث 3 :1-14، بتشبع التي زنا بها داود وكانت لا تزال زوجة لاوريا الحثي وحملت منه كما نجد في صموئيل الثاني 11 :2-5 من غير المعتاد ان تذكر النساء من ضمن الأنساب، ان ذكرهذه النساء الأربع بالذات وقد عرفن بأنهن مذنبات ومتورطات بعلاقات جنسية محرمة بشكل ما لم تكن من قبيل الصدفة، لماذا ذكرهن متى ولماذا هن بالذات؟ التفسير الوحيد هو بأن يوسف وبالرغم من كون الروح القدس جعل مريم العذراء تحمل قبل زواجهما وهذا كان معروفا لدى الجميع والذين منهم من رفض كون يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر بسبب ذلك فأن متى بذكره هذه النساء من ضمن نسب السيد المسيح يقول بطريقة غير مباشرة "ان المسيح الذي وجدت هؤلاء النساء الساقطات من ضمن نسبه الموصل الى داود لا يضيره امرأة اخرى فما الفرق ان كن أربعة ام خمسة؟" ، اليس هذا اتهام للسيدة مريم بانها قد تكون زانية أيضا، استغفر الله ان يقال عنها ذلك والقرآن الكريم خاطبها بالقول "وما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا" 
هل هو من داود أم من الروح القدس ؟؟

سفر أعمال الرسل 2 :30 "فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ" 
انجيل متى 1 :18 "18أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. " 
يسوع نفسه ينفي نسبه الى داود 
متى 22 :41-46 وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً. 

مرقس 12 :35-37 "ثُمَّ سَأَلَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟ لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. فَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ ابْنُهُ؟» وَكَانَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ يَسْمَعُهُ بِسُرُورٍ". 

لوقا 20 :41-44 "وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. فَإِذاً دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً. فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»". هنا يقتبس يسوع المزمور 110 :1 "قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: [اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ" لينفي كون المسيح ابن داود وهذا يناقض ما فسره الكثيرون من ان المسيح سيأتي من نسل داود وهو ينقض كذلك عقيدة الكنيسة وكذلك ما جاء في الاصحاح الأول من انجيل متى والاصاح الثالث من انجيل لوقا عن نسب المسيح. 

ولكن بطرس يستعمل المزمور 110 :1 لاثبات أن المسيح هو من نسل داود ففي أعمال الرسل 2 :30-36 "فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً. فَيَسُوعُ هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ سَكَبَ هَذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ. لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَهُوَ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِيناً جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ رَبّاً وَمَسِيحاً»." 

لمن ظهر الملاك ؟؟

في انجيل متى ذكر بأن الملاك قد ظهر ليوسف في الحلم ليخبره بأن طفل ماري الذي تحمله مريم هو الذي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم متى1 :20-21 وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 

في انجيل لوقا، الملاك هو الذي يخبر مريم بان ابنها سيكون له شأن عظيم وسوف يملك على عرش داود الى الابد لوقا 1 :30-33 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ». 

تابع باقى الموضوع*


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*تابع ما سبق

احلال البركة 

مريم تخبر اليصابات بأن جميع الاجيال ستعتبرها مباركة بسبب الطفل الذي سيولد منها لوقا 1 :48 " لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي. لو كان هذا صحيحا فان مريم ويوسف يجب ان يحصلا على احترام وتبجيل كبيرين. 

ولكن 

انجيل مرقص 3 :20-21 فَاجْتَمَعَ أَيْضاً جَمْعٌ حَتَّى لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا وَلاَ عَلَى أَكْلِ خُبْزٍ. وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَقْرِبَاؤُهُ خَرَجُوا لِيُمْسِكُوهُ لأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: «إِنَّهُ مُخْتَلٌّ!». 
انجيل مرقص 6 :4-6 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَ نَبِيٌّ بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ إلاَّ فِي وَطَنِهِ وَبَيْنَ أَقْرِبَائِهِ وَفِي بَيْتِهِ». وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ هُنَاكَ وَلاَ قُوَّةً وَاحِدَةً غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ وَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَى مَرْضَى قَلِيلِينَ فَشَفَاهُمْ. وَتَعَجَّبَ مِنْ عَدَمِ إِيمَانِهِمْ. وَصَارَ يَطُوفُ الْقُرَى الْمُحِيطَةَ يُعَلِّمُ. 

توقيت الولادة 

انجيل متى 2 :1 "وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ." 

انجيل لوقا 2 :2-6 "وَهَذَا الاِكْتِتَابُ الأَوَّلُ جَرَى إِذْ كَانَ كِيرِينِيُوسُ وَالِيَ سُورِيَّةَ. فَذَهَبَ الْجَمِيعُ لِيُكْتَتَبُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ. فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ لِيُكْتَتَبَ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتِهِ الْمَخْطُوبَةِ وَهِيَ حُبْلَى. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ. فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ وَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ." 

أحدهما ذكر بأنه ولد على أيام هيرودس (أي كانت ولادته حوالي السنة السادسة قبل الميلاد) والآخر ذكر بأنه ولد في الاحصاء الروماني الاول لبني اسرائيل ايام حكم كيرينيوس (أي أن ولادته كانت حوالي السنة السابعة الميلادية) وهنالك فرق ثلاث عشرة سنة. 

مكان الولادة 

متى ولوقا كلاهما ذكرا بان الولادة تمت في بيت لحم وقد اقتبس متى ذلك من سفر ميخا 5 :2 "أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ" 

اقتباس محرف 

انجيل متى 2 :6 "وَأَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ أَرْضَ يَهُوذَا لَسْتِ الصُّغْرَى بَيْنَ رُؤَسَاءِ يَهُوذَا لأَنْ مِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ مُدَبِّرٌ يَرْعَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيل" اما ان يكون هذا الخطأ غير مهم ا بسبب عدم معرفة متى الجيدة باللغة العبرانية او انه سيكون له أهمية كبيرة بعد ذلك في انجيله. 

أين كان يقيم يوسف ومريم قبل الولادة ؟؟

بينما ذكر لوقا بأن مريم ويوسف قد سافرا من بلدتهنا الناصرة في الجليل الى بيت لحم في اليهدية من أجل الولادة كما نقرأ في لوقا 2 :4 " فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ. 

متى يناقضه في ذلك ويقول بأن يوسف ومريم قد استوطنا الناصرة فقط بعد ولادة السيد المسيح وذلك لخوفهما من العودة الى اليهودية انجيل متى 2 :21-23 " فَقَامَ وَأَخَذَ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَجَاءَ إِلَى أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّ أَرْخِيلاَوُسَ يَمْلِكُ عَلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ عِوَضاً عَنْ هِيرُودُسَ أَبِيهِ خَافَ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ. وَإِذْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ فِي حُلْمٍ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي الْجَلِيلِ. وَأَتَى وَسَكَنَ فِي مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا نَاصِرَةُ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ: «إِنَّهُ سَيُدْعَى نَاصِرِيّاً». 

النبؤات بالنسبة لمولد السيد المسيح 

من أجل ان يثبت لوقا بأن السيد المسيح قد ولد في بيت لحم فقد جاء برواية الاحصاء وبأن على الجميع ان يذهبوا الى مسقط رأسهم للتسجيل. وهذا مبرر سخيف حيث ان الهدف من الاحصاء الروماني كان من أجل فرض الضرائب وكان اهتمام الرومان منصبا على مكان اقامة الناس ومكان عملهم وليس مكان ولادتهم والذي كان من الأسهل ان يسألوا كل شخص عن مكان ولادته بدل من أن يجعلوا آلاف البشر يسافرون الى مكان ولادتهم. 

1- ذكر متى في انجيله بأن ولادة السيد المسيح وما تبعها من احداث هي مصدقا لمجموعة من نبؤات العهد القديم وهذه النبؤات نقرأها كما يلي : 

انجيل متى 1 :22-23 "وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا)." 

وهو هنا يعني النبؤة التي وردت في سفر اشعياء 7 :14-17 "وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ». زُبْداً وَعَسَلاً يَأْكُلُ مَتَى عَرَفَ أَنْ يَرْفُضَ الشَّرَّ وَيَخْتَارَ الْخَيْرَ. لأَنَّهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَعْرِفَ الصَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَرْفُضَ الشَّرَّ وَيَخْتَارَ الْخَيْرَ تُخْلَى الأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ خَاشٍ مِنْ مَلِكَيْهَا». يَجْلِبُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكَ أَشُّورَ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ أَيَّاماً لَمْ تَأْتِ مُنْذُ يَوْمِ اعْتِزَالِ أَفْرَايِمَ عَنْ يَهُوذَا." 

هذه الفقرة هي جزء من نبؤة اشعياء عن الملك احاز عن مصير الملكين الذان يهددان يهوذا نفسها. في العبرية الاصلية الفقرة تقول "young woman will give birth" أي امرأة شابة ستلد وليس "virgin" وهنالك فرق كبير في المعنى بين الكلمتين في العبرية ولكن كلمة امرأة تغيرت الى عذراء عندما ترجمت بالخطأ الى اللغة اليونانية وهذه الفقرة لا علاقة لها بالسيد المسيح لاننا لو كانت تخصه لسمي عيمانويل بدلا من يسوع. 

2- ذكر متى بأن هيرودس وتصديقا لنبؤة كان ينوي قتل المسيح الطفل وأنه كان يقتل جميع الأطفال من سن السنتين فما دون في بيت لحم وضواحيها ويبدو هذا من اختراع متى لان هيرودس قد ارتكبجرائم بشعة من ضمنها قتله للعديد من أفراد اسرته، وقد ذكر كثير من المؤرخين جرائمه مثل المؤرخ جوزيفوس الذي كان يتلذذ بذكر جرائم هيرودس لم يذكر بأن قتل الأطفال كان من جرائم هيرودس لان ذلك بكل بساطة لم يحدث. فقد ذكر انجيل متى 2 :16-18 " حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى هِيرُودُسُ أَنَّ الْمَجُوسَ سَخِرُوا بِهِ غَضِبَ جِدّاً فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِهَا مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونُ بِحَسَبِ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي تَحَقَّقَهُ مِنَ الْمَجُوسِ. حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ: «صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ نَوْحٌ وَبُكَاءٌ وَعَوِيلٌ كَثِيرٌ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا وَلاَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ». 

ولكن ما ذكره بالنص سفر ارميا 31 :15-19 "هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ نَوْحٌ بُكَاءٌ مُرٌّ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا وَتَأْبَى أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى عَنْ أَوْلاَدِهَا لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ. هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: [امْنَعِي صَوْتَكِ عَنِ الْبُكَاءِ وَعَيْنَيْكِ عَنِ الدُّمُوعِ لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ جَزَاءٌ لِعَمَلِكِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. فَيَرْجِعُونَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الْعَدُوِّ. وَيُوجَدُ رَجَاءٌ لِآخِرَتِكِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ]. فَيَرْجِعُ الأَبْنَاءُ إِلَى تُخُمِهِمْ. سَمْعاً سَمِعْتُ أَفْرَايِمَ يَنْتَحِبُ: [أَدَّبْتَنِي فَتَأَدَّبْتُ كَعِجْلٍ غَيْرِ مَرُوضٍ. تَوِّبْنِي فَأَتُوبَ لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهِي. لأَنِّي بَعْدَ رُجُوعِي نَدِمْتُ وَبَعْدَ تَعَلُّمِي صَفَقْتُ عَلَى فَخْذِي. خَزِيتُ وَخَجِلْتُ لأَنِّي قَدْ حَمَلْتُ عَارَ صِبَايَ" 

ان هذه الفقرة تتحدث بوضوح عن ندب الاطفال الذين سيأخذون في السبي في بابل ولا علاقة لذلك بأطفال يذبحون بعد ذلك بمئات السنين. 

3- ذكر متى ان مريم ويوسف والمسيح يهاجرون الى مصر هربا من هيرودس وان عودته تحقيقا لنبؤة، يقول انجيل متى 2 :15 " وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى وَفَاةِ هِيرُودُسَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي». 

هنا قام متى باقتباس الجزء الثاني من الفقرة 11 :1 "«لَمَّا كَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ غُلاَماً أَحْبَبْتُهُ وَمِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي. " من سفر هوشع بقراءة الفقرة كاملة يتضح لنا بأن المدعو من مصر هم بني اسرائيل في الخروج بقيادة موسى عليه السلام ولا دخل للمسيح عليه السلام بهذه النبؤة. 

اثبات آخر على ان عمليات ذبح الاطفال من قبل هيرودس والهجرة الى مصر لم يحدثا نحتاج فقط لنقارن بين روايتي متى ولوقا عما حدث بين الولادة ووصول العائلة الى الناصرة فعلى ذمة لوقا فانه بعد اربعين يوما (فترة التطهر) اخذاه وقدما الذبيحة ثم عادا به الى الناصرة انجيل لوقا 2 :21-24 " وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَيَّامٍ لِيَخْتِنُوا الصَّبِيَّ سُمِّيَ يَسُوعَ كَمَا تَسَمَّى مِنَ الْمَلاَكِ قَبْلَ أَنْ حُبِلَ بِهِ فِي الْبَطْنِ. وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى صَعِدُوا بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيُقَدِّمُوهُ لِلرَّبِّ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ: أَنَّ كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ فَاتِحَ رَحِمٍ يُدْعَى قُدُّوساً لِلرَّبِّ. وَلِكَيْ يُقَدِّمُوا ذَبِيحَةً كَمَا قِيلَ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ زَوْجَ يَمَامٍ أَوْ فَرْخَيْ حَمَامٍ. وفي نفس الاصحاح فقرة 39 وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِمُ النَّاصِرَةِ. 

في نفس الوقت استطاع متى ان يختصر زيارة المجوس لهيرودس وذبح الاطفال الابرياءوالهجرة الى مصر والاقامة فيها والعودة منها وكل هذا قد حدث في فترة الاربعين يوما لان متى تحدث عن زيارة المجوس للمسيح عليه السلام في بيت لحم قبل ذبح الاطفال. 

هنالك احتمالين وراء حشر النبؤات المذكورة أعلاه من قبل متى برغم ان النصوص الاصلية لا تمت للسيد المسيح بأية صلة : 

1- تقول الكنيسة بأن بين النصوص الاصليه نصوص أخرى مخفية ونفهم من ذلك بان الله عز وجل قد أخفى بعض الاسرار المهمة عن شعبه المختار.

2- بسبب حماسته لاثبات ان يسوع هو المسيح، بحث في اسفار العهد القديم عن مقاطع (وفي بعض الاحيان عن جمل فقط) من الممكن ان تفسر على انها تخص المخلص المنتظر ثم اختلق او عدل أحداثا في حياة السيد المسيح لتصادق على هذه النبوءات. 

لحسن حظ اولئك الذين يريدون بصدق معرفة الحقيقة فان متى قد أخطأ خطأ فادحا بعد ذلك في انجيله والذي لم يدع مجالا للشك في ان أي من الاحتمالات المذكورة سابقا صحيحة، ان خطأه الفادح جاء فيما يعرف بالدخول المظفر للسيد المسيح الى بيت المقدس راكبا على ظهر حمار كما ورد في روايات لوقا، يوحنا ومرقص او على حمارين كما ورد في رواية متى انجيل متى 21 :5-7 «قُولُوا لاِبْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعاً رَاكِباً عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ». فَذَهَبَ التِّلْمِيذَانِ وَفَعَلاَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُمَا يَسُوعُ وَأَتَيَا بِالأَتَانِ وَالْجَحْشِ وَوَضَعَا عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابَهُمَا فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِمَا. 

هذا ما لا يمكن تفسيره بأنه خطأ في النسخ او الطباعة. لماذا فعل متى ذلك وأركبه حمارين في نفس الوقت؟ لانه أخطأ في قرائته لسفر زكريا 9 :9 "اِبْتَهِجِي جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ، جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ. " 

ان أي من يفهم اللغة العبرية التي كتب بها العهد القديم سيفهم بأن الكلمة التي ترجمت الى and في الترجمة الانجليزية لا تعني حمارا آخر بل تستعمل بمعنى even التي وردت في كثير من الترجمات وهي تستعمل للتأكيد، وقد استعمل العهد القديم كثيرا جملا متوازية تدل على نفس الشيء وذلك للتأكيد ولكن البشير متى بالتأكيد لم يكن على دراية بهذا الاستعمال. 

برغم أن النتجة كانت في الواقع دعابة فهي ايضا كانت واضحة جدا بانها تؤكد على اختلاق متى لروايات في حياة السيد المسيح لتوحي بانها تصديقا لنبوؤات العهد القديم، حتى لو أدى ذلك الى اختلاق احداث سخيفة لا تدخل عقل الانسان. ان انجيل متى مليء بالنبؤات المتحققة، باتباع ما جاء به متى وتصديق ما جاءت به الكنيسة عن القرائن المستقبلية فان أي فقرة في الانجيل ممكن ان تتحول الى نبؤة متحققة.*

*مع خالص تحياتى 
سيف من سيوف الله*


----------



## Christian Knight (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*ملحوظة بسيطة:
الموضوع منقول من موقع اسمه بلدى نت, يعنى باختصار السيف البتار اعلن افلاسه*


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			ملحوظة بسيطة:
الموضوع منقول من موقع اسمه بلدى نت, يعنى باختصار السيف البتار اعلن افلاسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



عزيزى كرستيان بجد ضحكتنى جدا جدا جدا واحب ان الفت انتباهك ان نفس الموضوع موجود كمان بمنتدى اتباع المرسلين
والاهم كمان انه موجود بكتابكم المقدس مش من عندى من البيت
هل هذا ردك على الموضوع عندما عجزت عن الرد 
وهل اذا كانت الشبهه منقوله من موقع اخر لن ترد عليها !!!!!!!!!

يا عزيزى انا انقل من كتابكم المقدس وعلشان انا جاهل بالكتاب المقدس ولا اعلم عنه شىء فاتمنى منك الرد حتى افهم ما اجهل *


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*اتمنى ان تجهز ردك اذا كان لديك رد ولا تخرج خارج نطاق الموضوع بكلام فارغ وبحجه ان الموضوع منقول من موقع اخر 

لك احترامى وتقديرى
سيف من سيوف الله*


----------



## Christian Knight (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*ولما انت عارف انك جاهل بالكتاب المقدس فلماذا لا تقرأه بنفسك بدلا من ان تترك غيرك يفكر عنك ويضلك؟؟!!!!!!
وعشان اساعدك فى ايجاد الرد فى موضوع نسب المسيح ساعطيك دفعة لحثك على القراءة لكن لن اعطيك ردا كاملا
اقرأ الاصحاح الخامس والعشرين بسفر التثنية, من الاية الخامسة وحتى الاية العاشرة وستفهم احد اسباب اختلاف نسب المسيح من متى الى لوقا
وده رابط لقراءة الكتاب المقدس اونلاين
http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/holybible/Read/arabicholybible/Bible.htm*


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			اقرأ الاصحاح الخامس والعشرين بسفر التثنية, من الاية الخامسة وحتى الاية العاشرة وستفهم احد اسباب اختلاف نسب المسيح من متى الى لوقا
وده رابط لقراءة الكتاب المقدس اونلاين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزى كرستيان دائما تاخذ جزء من كلامى وتنسى او تتناسى البقيه لو تابعت ما كتبته لك عزيزى ستفهم ان القضيه ليست فقط فى الاختلاف بين متى ولوقا 
اتمنى ان تقرا جيدا ما طرحته ولو اردت ان اعيده عليك بشكل اخر فانا معك كيفما تريد
وشكرا جدا لاسلوبك الذوق المحترم 
تقبل تحياتى واحترامى
سيف من سيوف الله*


----------



## Christian Knight (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*انا الذى اتمنى ان تفهم ردى عزيزى لانى لم اقل انى ساعطيك اجابة شاملة وانما مجرد دفعة لحثك على البحث واتمنى ان تكون قرأت الاصحاح الذى طلبت منك ان تقرأه ومنتظر منك ان تخبرنى ماذا فهمت منه وكيف ينطبق على موضوع نسب المسيح*


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*  اذا سكن اخوة معا و مات واحد منهم و ليس له ابن فلا تصر امراة الميت الى خارج لرجل اجنبي اخو زوجها يدخل عليها و يتخذها لنفسه زوجة و يقوم لها بواجب اخي الزوج* 6  و البكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم اخيه الميت لئلا يمحى اسمه من اسرائيل* 7  و ان لم يرض الرجل ان ياخذ امراة اخيه تصعد امراة اخيه الى الباب الى الشيوخ و تقول قد ابى اخو زوجي ان يقيم لاخيه اسما في اسرائيل لم يشا ان يقوم لي بواجب اخي الزوج* 8  فيدعوه شيوخ مدينته و يتكلمون معه فان اصر و قال لا ارضى ان اتخذها* 9  تتقدم امراة اخيه اليه امام اعين الشيوخ و تخلع نعله من رجله و تبصق في وجهه و تصرح و تقول هكذا يفعل بالرجل الذي لا يبني بيت اخيه* 10  فيدعى اسمه في اسرائيل بيت مخلوع النعل* 


اليك الايات التى ذكرتها عزيزى حتى تعلم انى عملت بنصيحتك وقراتها اين ردك عزيزى على ما طرحته لك اعتقد انك لم تقرا ما كتبته او انك تحتاج الى الراحه ولك الحق ان يكون لديك متسع من الوقت حتى ترد فلست متعجلا *


----------



## Christian Knight (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*انت قراتها لكنك لم تخبرنى ما فهمته منها وما علاقته بنسب المسيح
لانك لو فهمت المقصود منها فسيجيب ذلك عن الجزء الاكبر من تساؤلاتك حول نسب المسيح
اوضحلك اكتر كمان,......
ركز على الاية السادسة تحديدا*


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*انت ذكرت انى جاهل وانا هنا علشان اتعلم منك فعرفنى انت يا عالم*


----------



## Christian Knight (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*اسمحلى اصححلك معلوماتك لانك انت اللى اعترفت انك جاهل بالكتاب المقدس.
المهم,.....
اشرحلك ما ورد بالنص بصورة مبسطة,..
لو امراة تزوجت رجل ومات هذا الرجل دون ان تنجب منه يكون مطلوبا من اخو الزوج المتوفى انه يتزوجها والابن البكر الذى ينجبانه يحمل اسم الزوج المتوفى وليس اسم ابيه الحقيقى كما ورد بالاية السادسة وهذا النوع من النسب اسمه النسب الشرعى وهو المذكور فى متى اما المذكور فى لوقا فهو النسب الطبيعى يعنى كل ابن منسوب لابيه الحقيقى.
 وبكده وضحنالك سبب اختلاف الاسماء من متى الى لوقا اما عن سبب اختلاف عدد الاسماء فساوضحه لك لاحقا فى موضوع منفصل*


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*


"هذه الفقرة هي جزء من نبؤة اشعياء عن الملك احاز عن مصير الملكين الذان يهددان يهوذا نفسها. في العبرية الاصلية الفقرة تقول "young woman will give birth" أي امرأة شابة ستلد وليس "virgin" وهنالك فرق كبير في المعنى بين الكلمتين في العبرية ولكن كلمة امرأة تغيرت الى عذراء عندما ترجمت بالخطأ الى اللغة اليونانية وهذه الفقرة لا علاقة لها بالسيد المسيح لاننا لو كانت تخصه لسمي عيمانويل بدلا من يسوع."

لا لا لا ... الانجيل باللغة اليونانية هو الانجيل الاصلي و منه وضعت الترجمات الى لغات العلم .... فاذاً ما يرد في الكتاب المقدّس المكتوب باليونانيّة هو الصّحيح .... 
و أريد أن أقول لك أنّه يوجد العديد من الترجمات المحرّفة التي قام بها المهرطقين كأمثال شهود يهوه و غيرهم و ذلك لتضليل النّاس و لعلّك وقعت على احدى هذه الترجمات 
أو بما أنّك تلجأ للترجمة الانجليزيّة فلعلّه هذا الكتاب المقدّس هو للبروتستانتيين الذي فعلوا و يفعلوا المستحيل لتشويه صورة العذراء البتول لكنّهم لم و لن يفلحوا لذلك أوصيك بأخذ اكتاب المقدّس المترجم عن اللّغة اليونانيّة....


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

تأتي كلمة عذراء بالعبريّة بشكلين الاوّل :
Betula وتعني فتاة عذراء منفصلة غير مخطوبى
Alma وتعني فتاة مخطوبى لرجل لكن دون أن يجتمعا أبدا" و ترجمتها باليونلنيّة : Neanis


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

تأتي كلمة عذراء بالعبريّة بشكلين الاوّل :
Betula وتعني فتاة عذراء منفصلة غير مخطوبى
Alma وتعني فتاة مخطوبى لرجل لكن دون أن يجتمعا أبدا" و ترجمتها باليونانيّة NEANIS
و العبارة في أشعيا وردت تحت اسم " علما " أي فتاة مخطوبة و لم تجتمع أبداً برجل لذلك حبلها فعلاً من السّماء 

سلام الربّ يسوع


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

في انجيل متى ذكر بأن الملاك قد ظهر ليوسف في الحلم ليخبره بأن طفل ماري الذي تحمله مريم هو الذي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم متى1 :20-21 وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 

في انجيل لوقا، الملاك هو الذي يخبر مريم بان ابنها سيكون له شأن عظيم وسوف يملك على عرش داود الى الابد لوقا 1 :30-33 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ». 

أنت تقع بخطأ مميت اذ تعتبر أنّ الانجيل رواية واحدة فقط 
الانجيل كتبه التلاميذ و أوردوا فيه ما تذكروه من حياة الرب يسوع فكما نجد أن يسوع قام بأعجوبة ما في انجيل متّى مثلا لكن لم تذكر في باقي الاناجيل فهذا لا يعني لا تناقض و لا أن الأعجوبة كاذبة 
تماماً هنا :

الملاك ظهر لمريم و ظهر ليوسف في الحلم ..... لبس هذا تناقض أبداً 

أعطيك مثل آخر للتوضيح : يوحنا ذكر أن المسيح أوصاه بالعذراء على الصّليب غيره لم يذكر ذلك .....لا تستطيع أن تعتبر ذلك تناقض لأن الانجبل مجموعة أخبار عمّا قام به المسيح و ليس رواية واحدة بأربعة أشكال


----------



## bo_9loo7xp (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*




> وهذه الفقرة لا علاقة لها بالسيد المسيح لاننا لو كانت تخصه لسمي عيمانويل بدلا من يسوع."


شكرا لك يا اخ ارثدوكس على توضيحك المهم الذي ينسف إدعاء نايت كرستين....

وسجل متابعتي واعجابي بسيفنا البتار.....

جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذنا لنصرة الحق...


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*لا هذا لم أكتبه أنا ...أنا اوردته كاقتباس للرد عليه و نفيه... من كتبه هو السيف البتّار و أنا ضدّه تماما" أما ما يقوله كريستين نايت هو حقّ*


----------



## Christian Knight (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



bo_9loo7xp قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخ ارثدوكس على توضيحك المهم الذي ينسف إدعاء نايت كرستين....
> 
> وسجل متابعتي واعجابي بسيفنا البتار.....
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذنا لنصرة الحق...



*هو فين الكلام اللى قاله الاخ ارثوذكس وبينسف كلامى ده؟؟
هو تكلم فى نقطة وانا تكلمت فى نقطة اخرى تماما ولا حضرتك عندك عسر فى الفهم؟؟
ثم اى حق الذى نصره السيف البتار وهو من اعترف بلسانه انه جاهل فى الكتاب المقدس وانه اتى ليحصل على الاجوبة؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> *عزيزى كرستيان بجد ضحكتنى جدا جدا جدا واحب ان الفت انتباهك ان نفس الموضوع موجود كمان بمنتدى اتباع المرسلين*
> *والاهم كمان انه موجود بكتابكم المقدس مش من عندى من البيت*
> *هل هذا ردك على الموضوع عندما عجزت عن الرد *
> *وهل اذا كانت الشبهه منقوله من موقع اخر لن ترد عليها !!!!!!!!!*
> ...




بكل اختصار و صراحة, هل انت كاتب الموضوع؟
ام انك نسخت و لصقت فقط؟
منتظر اجابت حتى نستمر في الموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			الانجيل كتبه التلاميذ و أوردوا فيه ما تذكروه من حياة الرب يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزى الفاضل اعتقد انك اخطأت فى كتابك لفظ كهذا يمكننى ان أأخذه عليك لان معنى لفظك هذا ان التلاميذ  كتبوا ما تذكروه فقط و هذا يعطى للقارى ايحاء انهم يمكن ان يكونوا نسوا بعض ما حدث بحياة المسيح فقد كتبوا ما تذكروه ولم يكتبوا ما نسوا وهذا معناه اننا بصدد الوقوف امام تشريع ناقص حسب كلامكم ان العهد القديم والعهد الجديد جزء واحد لا ينفصل عن بعضه البعض فالعهد الجديد حسب كلامك ناقص لانهم كتبوا ما تذكروه فقط ولكن لست هنا لكى اقف على كلمه خطأ تقولها ولن اتهمك بالجهل كما فعل عزيزى كريستيان ولكن اتمنى ان تعاملونى بالمثل فانا اقدر رايكم واحترمه واتمنى ان تتقبلوا ما اقول فلكم دينكم ولى دين واتمنى منكم جميعا ان تتابعوا كلامى جيدا فانا لم اتكلم عن الاختلاف بين الروايتين فقط ولكنى طرحت نقاط اخرى اهملتم الرد عليها

تقبلوا احترمى وتقديرى 

سيف من سيوف الله*


----------



## السيف البتار (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*



			بكل اختصار و صراحة, هل انت كاتب الموضوع؟
ام انك نسخت و لصقت فقط؟
منتظر اجابت حتى نستمر في الموضوع

سلام و نعمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزى my rock هل يوجد فرق كبير عندك ان اكون انا الكاتب للموضوع ام انى مقتبسه من موقع اخر
وهل تقوم بالرد على شبهات فى دينك اذا كنت انا من اطرحها واذا كانت مقتبسه من اماكن اخرى لا ترد عليها اعتقد ان هذا مكيال عجيب وغريب فانت لم تقول لفظ مثل هذا على ما طرحت من قبل وقمت بالرد واريد ان اعلمك شىء انى تدرجت فى طرح شبهات فى النصرانيه واعتقد انك لاحظت هذا فقد بدات بطرح اسئله ساذجه رغم انها قد تكون قويه عن البعض ولدينا مذيد وضع فى اعتبارك ان ما هو ات سوف يكون اقوى فى التدرج للاعلى اذا اردت واعلم انى لست هنا لكى احرجك او احرج احد بقدر ما احببت ان يكون بيننا حوار نصل به الى الحق
واعتقد ايضا ان اسم السيف البتار ليس غريب عليكم وليس بجديد عليكم ولكن الغريب ما تقوله انت يا عزيزى 

للجميع الاحترام والتقدير
مع خالص تحياتى 
سيف من سيوف الله*


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

يا سيف البتّار اجابتي واضحة و صريحة كردٍّ عمّا قلته أن الملاك ظهر ليوسف و مريم .......فما تريد بعد ؟؟؟ 
و ما قلته أنت أن هناك تناقض بهذا الخصوص لا أساس له أبداً ...

أمّا ما كتبته أنا عن أنّ التلاميذ كتبوا ما تذكّروا أي ما مرّوا به مع المسيح اذ أن كل واحد طبعاً عاين و شاهد أمور مختلفة قد لا يكون غيره موجود عند حدوثها و المعنى واضح كما كان يوحنا عند الصليب و قال ما أوصاه به المسيح و غيره لم يكن معه ...

سلام المسيح


----------



## The Orthodox (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

[كما أنّك لم ترد على ما قلته أنا عن كلمة " عذراء " و ترجمتها


----------



## My Rock (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> *عزيزى my rock هل يوجد فرق كبير عندك ان اكون انا الكاتب للموضوع ام انى مقتبسه من موقع اخر*




نعم يا عزيزي السيف البتار, يوجد فرق كبير
فانا احاول ان اتكلم و اتحاور مع انسان عاقل يبحث و يدقق لا ينسخ و يلصق بدون اي قراءة او فهم, فلا امانع ان قرأت الشبهة و اعدت طرحها بصيغة الخاصة, لكن ما امانع عليه هو انك تستخف بالعقول و تنقل لنا موضوع لم تكتبه انت, فهل احاورك و ارد عليك ام ارد على كاتب الموضوع؟
هات لي كاتب الموضوع و انا ارد عليه في المنتدى

فأذا اتبعت هذا الاسلوب الغير محبذ به, فكيف سيكون النقاش لو أتينا لك برد كامل على الموضوع من موقع مسيحي اخر؟

هل اصبح تحدي و حوار هذا ام تبادل وصلات؟
و كيف تتحدانا و انت لا تملك اي موضوع تطرحه من بنات افكارك؟ بل تعتمد على النسخ و اللصق؟

اتعجب من هكذا تحدي!

*



وهل تقوم بالرد على شبهات فى دينك اذا كنت انا من اطرحها واذا كانت مقتبسه من اماكن اخرى لا ترد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
أنا ارد على كل الشبهات, سواء منك او من غيرك, لكن انا ارد على الانسان العاقل الي يفكر و يطرح مسألة او معضلة لنرد عليها

فانا اخاطب اناس عالى تفهم ردي و تبفحصه و تبحث فيه, و لا اخاطب صفحات موقع لا يتجرأ صاحبها بطرح الشبهة عندنا

أتي لي بالشخص الذي كتب الموضوع, و بكل ترحيب سأرد عليه و على كل حرف في الشبهة كما تعودنا في الشبهات السابقة 

اما انك تنسخ و تلصق موضوع بالكامل, لم تقرأه و لم تكتبه انت, فهذا مخالف لقوانين المنتدى

*



عليها اعتقد ان هذا مكيال عجيب وغريب فانت لم تقول لفظ مثل هذا على ما طرحت من قبل وقمت بالرد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
رديت لاني توقعتك بتأتي بمواضيع من بحثك و كتابتك لا مواضيع تنسخها من هنا و هناك

فلا عجب لماذا لم ترد و لم تعلق على اي رد, فاذا لم تكن ان كاتب الشبهة الاصلية, فكيف سترد على سطورها؟ بل أكتفيت بالقول, اني غير مقتنع بالجواب كما انتم غير مقتنعون بديني!!!


*



احببت ان يكون بيننا حوار نصل به الى الحق

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
حوار بيننا ام بين ما تنسخه من المواقع و بين الطرف المسيحي فقط؟

أذكرك انك اول ما بدأت الموضوع طلبت ان تطرح اسئلة لم تلقى جوابا عليها و لن تنقل الى سؤال اخر الا بعد الاجابة على الاول

فأنت لم تقل انك تريد ان تنسخ مواضيع من هنا و هناك لنرد عليها

لذلك, ان اردت النقاش في الكتاب المقدس بدون نسخ و لصق فلساتنا عند وعدنا و عند احترامنا و ترحيبنا لكل اسألتك

و بالرغم من ذلك, سأرد على شبهتك الاخيرة لاظهر لك و للكل اني نرفض التحاور مع ناس لا تفقه ما تنسخ و تنقل لاسباب حقيقية لا لاسباب الهروب, لذلك انتظر ردي على شبهتك الاخيرة منبها و محذرا من ان يكون سؤالك القادم نسخ و لصق من مواقع اخرى

لا احب ان امسح لك اي مشاركة, لذلك ارجوا منك الالتزام بقوانين الحوار التي اتوقع منك قرأتها قبل بدأ موضوعك هذا

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## My Rock (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد

لن استخف بعقل القارئ الكريم و اضع ردود منسوخة كما هو حال الموضوع, لكني سأرقى بمستوى الحوار لاحترام هذا العقل و سأضع ردود موجهة لشخص القارئ الكريم ليعرف الحق و يحرره




السيف البتار قال:


> *اختلفت فيه كتبكم بل وتناقدت الروايات *
> *نسب السيد المسيح وتناقض الروايات*




تعبير خاطئ شددنا على عدم استعمال خلاصات في بداية طرح الموضوع, فلا يحق لانسان لا يعرف شئ في الكتاب المقدس ان يأتي بهذه الخلاصة دون ان يسمع الردود و التعليقات
فبالاحرى هي ليست تناقضات بل سوء فهم من طرف الطارح و هذا ما سنراه

*



هنا نجد الروايتين تنسبان يسوع الى يوسف كأب (مريم حملت من الروح القدس) وبينما يقول متى بأن والد يوسف هو يعقوب فأن لوقا يقول بأنه هالي، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يعقوب هو والد يوسف, اما هالي فهو والد مريم, فيسوف نسب لهالي للمصاهرة و هي حقيقة ثابتة ان اليهود كانوا ينسبون بالاسم الى اسم الوالد الحقيقي و اب الزوجة و هناك املة من العهد القديم على صحة ذلك :

فنرى في عزرا 2 و العدد 61
وَمِنْ بَنِي الْكَهَنَةِ بَنُو حَبَايَا بَنُو هَقُّوصَ بَنُو بَرْزِلاَّيَ الَّذِي أَخْذَ امْرَأَةً مِنْ بَنَاتِ بَرْزِلاَّيَ الْجِلْعَادِيِّ وَتَسَمَّى بِاسْمِهِمْ.

و هذا ما يذكره لنا ايضا نحميا 2 و العدد 63
​وَمِنَ الْكَهَنَةِ: بَنُو حَبَابَا بَنُو هَقُّوصَ بَنُو بَرْزِلاَّيَ الَّذِي أَخَذَ امْرَأَةً مِنْ بَنَاتِ بَرْزِلاَّيَ الْجِلْعَادِيِّ وَتَسَمَّى بِاسْمِهِمْ.

و هذا ايضا ما نراه مع يائر بن حصرون الذي سموه يائر بن منسى لزاجه من ابنة ماكير الذي هو احد رؤساء منسي:
فيذكر لنا اخبار الايام الاول العدد 2 و العدد 21 و 22​1Ch 2:21​​​ وَبَعْدُ دَخَلَ حَصْرُونُ عَلَى بِنْتِ مَاكِيرَ أَبِي جِلْعَادَ وَاتَّخَذَهَا وَهُوَ ابْنُ سِتِّينَ سَنَةً فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ سَجُوبَ. ​1Ch 2:22 وَسَجُوبُ وَلَدَ يَائِيرَ, وَكَانَ لَهُ ثَلاَثٌ وَعِشْرُونَ مَدِينَةً فِي أَرْضِ جِلْعَادَ.

اخبار الايام 7 و العدد 14
1Ch 7:14 بَنُو مَنَسَّى: إِشْرِيئِيلُ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ سُرِّيَّتُهُ الأَرَامِيَّةُ. وَلَدَتْ مَاكِيرَ أَبَا جِلْعَادَ.

العدد 32 و العدد 40 و 41:

Num 32:40​​ فَأَعْطَى مُوسَى جِلعَادَ لِمَاكِيرَ بْنِ مَنَسَّى فَسَكَنَ فِيهَا. ​Num 32:41 وَذَهَبَ يَائِيرُ ابْنُ مَنَسَّى وَأَخَذَ مَزَارِعَهَا وَدَعَاهُنَّ حَوُّوثَ يَائِيرَ.

فها هو الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا صحة ما جاء و عُلل 
 
* 
*



متى يقول بأن هنالك ستة وعشرون جيلا من يسوع حتى داود، بينما لوقا يورد واحد وأربعون جيلا، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
متى لم يذكر تسلسل زمنى بل تسلسل نسلي, بمعنى ان متى اسقط ذكر اسماء ملوك من السنب بدون ان يمس تسلسله الصحيح

فمتى تجاهل ذكر أخزيا ويوآش وأمصيا من النسب الذي بين يورام وعزيا



*



متى ينسب المسيح الى سلبمان بن داود بينما لوقا ينسبه الى ناثان بن داود. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
أوليس الاثنان من نفس النسب؟ ما الاعتراض اذا!



*



ليس فقط أننا نجد أسماء ذكرت هنا ولم تذكر هناك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اختلاف الاسماء بكون المسيح بنسبه بحسب ما ذكره متى يرجع الى يوسف بن يعقوب, اما لوقا فالى مريم العذراء بنت هالي*

*



ولكن كلا الروايتين ذكرت يوسف وبأن المسيح هو ابن يوسف 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
راجع ما ذكرته لك في السطور العليا, مسالة اللقب في العادة اليهودية (بدلائل و شواهد من الكتاب المقدس) 



*



الرسالة الى روما 1 :1-3 " بُولُسُ عَبْدٌ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً الْمُفْرَزُ لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ الَّذِي سَبَقَ فَوَعَدَ بِهِ بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ عَنِ ابْنِهِ. الَّذِي صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجَسَدِ ".

هذا ما ذكر في الترجمات العربية وبعض الترجمات الى اللغة الانجليزية، اما وفي أحد الترجمات من اليونانية الى الانجليزية فقد وردت كالتالي was born of the seed of David وكلمة seed في اليونانية تعني sperma وهي بالعربية ألمني وفي بعض الترجمات الاخرى ذكرت was a descendant of David او was offspring of David والقصد من ذلك نسبة المسيح الى داود من جهة الجسد وذلك يعني بأنه حتى لو كان يوسف قد تبناه (كما روى بعض الرسل) وذلك يعني بأنه حتى ولو كان ولد من عذراء فأنه لن يكون المسيح الذي ينتظره اليهود.


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الذي يرجع في تدقيق النصوص يرجع لاصل النصوص يا عزيزي* لا يرجع لتراجم
كلمة الجسد اتت بلفظة σάρξ التي تعني:
_Flesh​ (as stripped of the skin), that is, (strictly) the meat of an animal (as food), or (by extension) the body (as opposed to the soul (or spirit), or as the symbol of what is external, or as the means of kindred, or (by implication) human nature (with its frailties (physically or morally) and passions), or (specifically) a human being (as such): - carnal (-ly, + -ly minded), flesh ([-ly]).​فهذا هو معنى الكلمة, التي تعني جسد او لحم او اشارة الى ما هو خارجي, او بطبيعة انسان

فالمسيح من ناحية الجسد هو أبن يوسف الذي يمتد نسله لداود
​_*



من بين جميع كتاب العهد الجديد، فقط متى ولوقا ذكرا ولادة السيد المسيح من عذراء كمعجزة بينما كان من المفروض أن يذكر ذلك يوحنا ومرقس من أجل اقناع العالم بأنه هو السيد المسيح الذي كانوا من ينتظرون. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
عدم ذكر الاناجيل الاخرى لمعجزة الولادة لا ينفي صحتهاو فما ينفي صحتها هو رفضها و التباين فيها لا عدم ذكرها

*



بولس لم يذكر الولادة العذرية برغم ان ذلك كان سيعزز رأيه في مجالات كثيرة، وبدلا من ذلك ذكر انه من بذرة داود كما في الرساله الى روما وبأنه ولد من امراة كما ورد في الرسالة الى غيلاطية 4 :4 " وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ ".

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لم يكته لانه لم يوحى به, و من جديد عدم ذكره لها لا ينفي ما ذكرته الاناجيل و العهد القديم بمعجزة الولادة العذراوية

فأن كان لديك نصوص تنفي الولادة المعجزية فقدمها, اما تذكر لي ان بولس لم يذكر و يوحنا لم يذكر, فهذا ليس دليل على عدم صحتها ابدا 

* 

*



ومرة اخى نعود الى كلام لا اعلم كيف يكون مثل هذا الكلام فى كتاب ويسمى هذا الكتاب كتاب مقدس

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
أتفقنا منذ البداية ان يكون احترام متبادل, فلم يجرحك احد بأي كلمة لا في عقيدتك ولا في شخصك, لذلك وجبك عليك احترامنا و احترام ما نؤمن به كما نحترمك انت ايضا
فكفى محاولة للاساءة تحتوي كلام مجرح لكل مؤمن مسيحي تحاول فيه القول كيف يمسى هذا الكتاب المقدس

لا و مضلله باللون الاحمر و كأنك تقصد الاساءة

لذلك اترك الاساءات على جانب فلن تفيد حوارنا بشئ ابدا


*



 من غير المعتاد ان تذكر النساء من ضمن الأنساب، ان ذكرهذه النساء الأربع بالذات وقد عرفن بأنهن مذنبات ومتورطات بعلاقات جنسية محرمة بشكل ما لم تكن من قبيل الصدفة، لماذا ذكرهن متى ولماذا هن بالذات؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لوقا يذكر لنا نسل المسيح من نسل المرأة تحقيقا للوعد الذي في سفر التكوين 3 و العدد 15 :
وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».

فالمسيح ابن الإنسان و نسل المرأة ينتمي للبشر جميعاً، هو مخلّص الجميع, ومن جدود المسيح ملوكٌ ورعاة غنم وساكنو خيام، فهو ابن آدم الذي يريد الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يُقبلون
 


*



التفسير الوحيد هو بأن يوسف وبالرغم من كون الروح القدس جعل مريم العذراء تحمل قبل زواجهما وهذا كان معروفا لدى الجميع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
تفسير؟ تفسير من؟ تفسيرك؟ لا يا اخي, تفسيرك لا محل له من الاعراب هنا, في تفاسير للكتاب المقدس, لا تفاسير شخصية يطرحها اي شخص يتقدم في شبهة!!


*



والذين منهم من رفض كون يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر بسبب ذلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
نحب ان يكون الكلام بدليل و برهان, من هم الذين رفضوا يسوع كونه المسيح المنتظر لهذا السبب؟
* 

*



هل هو من داود أم من الروح القدس ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
من داود بحسب الجسد, و من الروح القدس بحسب الروح
فنعرف ان المسيح هو ناسوت و لاهوت
نسبه الججسدي عائد لداود, اما ولادته المعجزية في الجسد فهي من الروح القدس
* 
*



يسوع نفسه ينفي نسبه الى داود 
متى 22 :41-46 وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هذا ما يثبت من جديد, اننا نحتاج في كل موضوع بل و في كل رد ان نعيد و نصقل, ان هناك تفاسير يرجع الي الباحث و السائل و لا يفسر الكلام بحثبما يريد
فتفسير النص الكريم هو كالتالي:

. السيِّد يسألهم عن نفسه 
إن كان قادة الفكر اليهودي قد قاوموا الملكوت بكل الطريق، فإن السيِّد أفحمهم بكشفه عن حقيقة شخصه كرب داود، إذ سأل الفرّيسيّين: "ماذا تظنّون في المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له: ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا، قائلاً: قال الرب لربِّي اِجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئًا لقدميك. فإن كان داود يدعوه ربًا، فكيف يكون ابنه؟ فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة" [42-46]. 
لم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه إذ كشف لهم أن المسيّا ابن داود إنّما هو ربُّه الذي يخضع مقاوموه تحت قدميه. وكأن السيِّد كان يُحذّرهم من المقاومة، إذ جاء ليُخلّص لا ليدين. إنه يفتح الباب لقبولهم حتى لا يوجدوا في يوم الرب العظيم كأعداء مقاومين. ​v ​المسيح هو ابن داود وربُّه. إنه رب داود على الدوام وابنه حسب الزمن... هو رب داود المولود من الآب، وابن داود المولود ابنًا للعذراء مريم الذي حُبل به منها بالروح القدس. فلنتمسَّك بكليهما بشدة... فلو لم يهبنا ربّنا يسوع المسيح أن يصير إنسانًا لهلك الإنسان. ​ 
* 

*



مرقس 12 :35-37 "ثُمَّ سَأَلَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟ لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. فَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ ابْنُهُ؟» وَكَانَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ يَسْمَعُهُ بِسُرُورٍ". 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
يتحدث الآن السيد المسيح عن نفسه علانية ولأول مرة ليعلن الآتي*:
أولاً:* أنه المسيا ابن داود وفي نفس الوقت ربه. تعرف عليه داود منذ أجيال طويلة، لا من ذاته وإنما بالروح القدس إنه موضوع النبوات ومشتهى الآباء!​*ثانيًا:​* إن كانت القوى قد تكاتفت لا لمحاورته فحسب، وإنما أيضًا لقتله صلبًا، فإنهم يقاومون الآب أيضًا الذي يضع الأعداء تحت قدمّي الابن، ليس عن ضعف في الابن، وإنما عن وحدة العمل بين الآب والابن. وكأن السيد يطالبهم قبل الدخول في أحداث الطريق أن يراجع كل إنسان نفسه لئلا تسحبه الأحداث ليصير مقاومًا للحق ومعاندًا لله. أما قوله *"اجلس عن يميني"* فيعني أنه يحمل قوته، ولا يعني تفاوتًا في الكرامة. فإن كان الآب يخضع الأعداء تحت قدمي الابن، فالابن أيضًا يخضع الأعداء تحت قدمي الآب، إذ يمجد أباه على الأرض (يو 15: 4).
يقول *القديس أمبروسيوس:* [كل ما للآب هو للابن.. نحن نميز الآب عن الابن في اختلاف الأقانيم لكنهما واحد في القدرة، الواحد في الآخر... مجد الآب لا يضمحل في الابن، وجمال الابن أن يرى فيه كمال الآب، إنهما واحد في القدرة.] ويقول *القديس كيرلس الكبير:* [ونحن أيضًا نضع ذات السؤال لفريسي الأزمنة الأخيرة (النساطرة)، ليت هؤلاء الذين ينكرون أن المولود من القديسة العذراء هو بعينه ابن الله الآب وأنه هو الله، مقسمين المسيح إلى ابنين، ليشرحوا لنا كيف يكون ابن داود ربه، ليس لربوبيه بشرية بل لاهوتية. فإن جلوسه عن يمين الآب هو تأكيد وعربون المجد الأسمى. فإذ لهما عرش واحد لهما كرامة واحدة، والمتوجان بكرامة واحدة لهما طبيعة واحدة.]​*ثالثًا: ​*إن كان السيد قد أُتهم باتهامات كثيرة أثناء خدمته، لكنه يتمجد بخضوع أعدائه تحت قدميه في يومه العظيم، وكما يرى *القديس كيرلس الكبير* أن السيد المسيح قصد بهذا الحديث أن يسحب قلوب تلاميذه من الفكر الفريسي الذي يهتم بالمجد الزمني ليطلبوا المجد الأبدي مع مسيحهم. بمعنى آخر إن كان السيد قاومه كثيرون في خدمته للبشرية وإعلان مجده الأبدي، هكذا من يتبعه يحتمل المقاومات هنا من أجل الأبديات​ 
*



لوقا 20 :41-44 "وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. فَإِذاً دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً. فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»". هنا يقتبس يسوع المزمور 110 :1 "قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: [اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ" لينفي كون المسيح ابن داود وهذا يناقض ما فسره الكثيرون من ان المسيح سيأتي من نسل داود وهو ينقض كذلك عقيدة الكنيسة وكذلك ما جاء في الاصحاح الأول من انجيل متى والاصاح الثالث من انجيل لوقا عن نسب المسيح. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
وقفت كل فئات اليهود القيادية تقاوم صداقة رب المجد يسوع بطريق أو آخر، وكان السيد يرد عليهم، لا رغبة في المجادلة، ولا دفاعًا عن نفسه، وإنما شوقًا في تصحيح مفاهيمهم لعله يوجد من بينهم من يقبل صداقته ويتجاوب مع محبته. الآن وقد دخل أورشليم واقترب وقت الآلام والصلب لذا صار إمكانية ارتباكهم في فهم المسيا المخلص أكبر. لأنهم إن كانوا قد تعثروا فيه وهو يصنع أعمالاً فائقة وبلا عدد فماذا يكون حالهم حينما يرونه تحت الآلام أو معلقًا علي الصليب؟! هذا كله دفعه لإعلان لاهوته من خلال كلمات المرتل، لعلهم يتداركون الأمر ويتفهمون سره.
"*وقال لهم: كيف يقولون أن المسيح ابن داود، 
وداود نفسه يقول في كتاب المزامير، 
قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني 
حتى أضع أعداءك موطئًا لقدميك؟! 
فإذًا داود يدعوه ربًا، فكيف يكون ابنه" *[41-44].
v لقد أعلن عن لاهوته في تواضع وليس في افتخار أو مباهاة، فقد قدم لهم السؤال وإذ صاروا في حيرة تركهم يبلغون النتيجة... لقد أبرز أنه ليس معارضًا للآب بل هو متفق معه، إذ يقاوم أعداء الابن الآب.​*الأب​* *ثيؤفلاكتيوس* 
v بالحق داود كان الأب والعبد بالنسبة للمسيح، فهو أبوه حسب الجسد، وعبده في الروح.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*v لا يُفهم الجلوس هنا بوضع معين لأعضاء جسدية كما لو كان الآب جالسًا عن اليسار والابن عن اليمين، إنما يُفسر "اليمين" بمعنى السلطان الذي يناله بالآب فيأتي ليدين بعد أن جاء ليُدان.​*القديس​* *أغسطينوس*​*
*v يوصي الرب بالإيمان به بكونه المسيح الرب إلهنا الذي يجلس عن يمين الله، فلا يُفهم الجلوس جسديًا، إذ هو حال في كل مكان، وهو في الآب... واحد معه في القوة والقدرة.
v الجلوس عن يمينه لا يجعله أعلى منه، كما أن إرساله من الآب لا يحط من شأنه لأنه حيث ملء اللاهوت لا يوجد مجال للبحث عن درجات في الكرامة. ​ 


*



لمن ظهر الملاك ؟؟

في انجيل متى ذكر بأن الملاك قد ظهر ليوسف في الحلم ليخبره بأن طفل ماري الذي تحمله مريم هو الذي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم متى1 :20-21 وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 

في انجيل لوقا، الملاك هو الذي يخبر مريم بان ابنها سيكون له شأن عظيم وسوف يملك على عرش داود الى الابد لوقا 1 :30-33 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ». 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الملاك ظهر للاثنين, فظهر لمريم و ليوسف ايضا, فلا يوجد تعارض بين النصين ابدا, فلم يذكر الاول ظهوره لمريم و نفى ظهوره ليوسف او الشئ نفسه في ظهوره الى يوسف و نفي ظهوره لمريم
كما ان النصين مختلفين, فالملاك لم يخبر الاثنين بنفس الرسالة و لم يعطي المولود نفس الاسم

يتبع برد من الاخ الحبيب Twin في جزئية المداخلة الثانية*


----------



## Twin (15 أبريل 2007)

*تكملة الرد علي الشبهة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي السيف البتار*

*كان لي بعض التعليقات *
*علي ما كتبته ولكن أعتقد أنك ستفهمها من كلام أخي الحبيب ماي روك*​ 


My Rock قال:


> *يتبع برد من الاخ الحبيب Twin في جزئية المداخلة الثانية*


 
*شكراً حبيبي ولنكمل سوياً*​ 
*هَادِمِينَ ظُنُوناً وَكُلَّ عُلْوٍ يَرْتَفِعُ ضِدَّ مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ، *
*وَمُسْتَأْسِرِينَ كُلَّ فِكْرٍ إِلَى طَاعَةِ الْمَسِيحِ،*​ 
*وقبل ألأن أبدأ بالرد علي ما بقي سأعلق وسأذيد قليلاً علي ....*​


السيف البتار قال:


> *من بين جميع كتاب العهد الجديد، فقط متى ولوقا ذكرا ولادة السيد المسيح من عذراء كمعجزة بينما كان من المفروض أن يذكر ذلك يوحنا ومرقس من أجل اقناع العالم بأنه هو السيد المسيح الذي كانوا من ينتظرون. *


 
*وكان رد الحبيب روك*​


My Rock قال:


> عدم ذكر الاناجيل الاخرى لمعجزة الولادة لا ينفي صحتهاو فما ينفي صحتها هو رفضها و التباين فيها لا عدم ذكرها​


*وأذيد وأقول ...*​*لا ينبغي أن تذكر هذه المعجزة بأنجيل القديس مرقص أو يوحنا*​

*لأن مرقص كتب خصيصاً لأجل الرومان ولأظهار قوة المسيح الملك الخارج من نسل داود*
*وقوته الخارقة علي ممالك الدنيا*
*ومما هو معروف أن الأنجيل بحسب متي كتب قبل أنجيل مرقص بعشرون عاماً تقريباً **وكان متداول وموجود *​ 
*فلماذا التكرار بانجيل مرقص*​ 
*أما أنجيل القديس يوحنا كتب في أواخر القرن الأول وكتب للرد علي الشبهات والهرطقات المتعلقة بلاهوت السيد المسيح له المجد*​ 
*وأيضاً لنا ادله أخري*​*أن انجيل القديس متي كتب لليهود وكان هدفه أعلان خطة الله للإنسان وخلاصه ولأظهار أن السيد المسيح ولد وجاء من نسل داود بحسب الجسد فوجب عليه أن يذكر قصه الميلاد*​ 
*وبنفس الفكر أخذ القديس لوقا وكتب أنجيله لليونان لأظهار السيد المسيح الفادي المحب الذي ولد من أجل خلاصنا وأنقذنا من عبودية أبليس*
*وأيضاً لأظهار أنه صديق البشرية وطبيبها*​ 




السيف البتار قال:


> *في انجيل متى ذكر بأن الملاك قد ظهر ليوسف في الحلم ليخبره بأن طفل ماري الذي تحمله مريم هو الذي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم متى1 :20-21 وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». *​
> 
> 
> *في انجيل لوقا، الملاك هو الذي يخبر مريم بان ابنها سيكون له شأن عظيم وسوف يملك على عرش داود الى الابد لوقا 1 :30-33 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ». *​


*وكان رد الحبيب ماي روك*​ 


My Rock قال:


> *الملاك ظهر للاثنين, فظهر لمريم و ليوسف ايضا, فلا يوجد تعارض بين النصين ابدا, فلم يذكر الاول ظهوره لمريم و نفى ظهوره ليوسف او الشئ نفسه في ظهوره الى يوسف و نفي ظهوره لمريم*​
> *كما ان النصين مختلفين, فالملاك لم يخبر الاثنين بنفس الرسالة و لم يعطي المولود نفس الاسم*


 

*وأذيد*​
*الملاك ظهر أولاً للقديسة مريم العذراء وبشرها كما ذكر ب القديس لوقا*​


وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ،27إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. 28فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: ((سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ)). 29فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ ،وَفَكَّرَتْ : مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ! 30فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: ((لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 31وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 32هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً ،وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى ،وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ،33وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ)).34فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: ((كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟)) 35فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَهُ : ((اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ ،وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ ، فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. 36وَهُوَذَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ نَسِيبَتُكِ هِيَ أَيْضاً حُبْلَى بِابْنٍ فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهَا ،وَهَذَا هُوَ الشَّهْرُ السَّادِسُ لِتِلْكَ الْمَدْعُوَّةِ عَاقِراً،37لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ)). 38فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: ((هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ)). فَمَضَى مِنْ عِنْدِهَا الْمَلاَكُ. ​


*ومن ثم لو تابعت باقي الأصحاح ستجد *


*أن مريم ذهبت الي نسيبتها أليصابات مباشرة*


*ومكثت عندها ثلاث أشهر*​


*وهذا لايتعارض مع ما ذكره القديس متي بأنجيله*​


18أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا ، وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 19فَيُوسُفُ رَجُلُهَا إِذْ كَانَ بَارّاً ، وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا ، أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرّاً. 20وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: ((يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ ، لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ . لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ)). ​


*وقد بدأها بــ أما ولادة يسوع كانت هكذا*


*أذ بدي عليها وظهر الاحمل فهي ظلت ومكثت ببيت نسيبتها ثلاث شهور *


*فالبتدقيق نجد *


*أن مريم بشرها الملاك كأنجيل لوقا*


*وبعدها ذهبت لأيصابات ومكثت هناك ثلاث أشهر*


*وبعدها عادت لبيتها ظاهراً عليها الحمل وأعراضه*


*فشك بها يوسف وأرادت تخليتها سراً ولاحظ أنه لم يشك بها قبلاً لأنها كانت ببيته قبلاً أما عندما سافرت وعادت وهي حامل شك كأي إنسان ولكنه ومن أجل طهارته وبره أراد تخليتها سراً*


*ولكن تدخل الله وأرسل له ملاك ليخبره كما جاء بأنجيل القديس متي*​


*فلا تعارض أذ ان الملاك ظهر ليوسف ومن قبله لمريم*​


*وتذكر أن القديسة مريم كانت*


*19وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ تَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمِ مُتَفَكِّرَةً بِهِ فِي قَلْبِهَا*​


*نبدأ بالمشاركه الجديدة*


*ولكني سأرتبها بالتريتيب الموضوعي .... فتابع*​



السيف البتار قال:


> *توقيت الولادة *
> *انجيل متى 2 :1 "وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ." *​
> *انجيل لوقا 2 :2-6 "وَهَذَا الاِكْتِتَابُ الأَوَّلُ جَرَى إِذْ كَانَ كِيرِينِيُوسُ وَالِيَ سُورِيَّةَ. فَذَهَبَ الْجَمِيعُ لِيُكْتَتَبُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ. فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ لِيُكْتَتَبَ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتِهِ الْمَخْطُوبَةِ وَهِيَ حُبْلَى. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ. فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ وَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ." *​
> *أحدهما ذكر بأنه ولد على أيام هيرودس (أي كانت ولادته حوالي السنة السادسة قبل الميلاد) والآخر ذكر بأنه ولد في الاحصاء الروماني الاول لبني اسرائيل ايام حكم كيرينيوس (أي أن ولادته كانت حوالي السنة السابعة الميلادية) وهنالك **فرق ثلاث عشرة سنة. *​​



*في توقيت الولادة*​ 
*أنت وضعت توقيتان خاطئان* ​



السيف البتار قال:


> *أحدهما ذكر بأنه ولد على أيام هيرودس (أي كانت ولادته حوالي السنة السادسة قبل الميلاد) والآخر ذكر بأنه ولد في الاحصاء الروماني الاول لبني اسرائيل ايام حكم كيرينيوس (أي أن ولادته كانت حوالي السنة السابعة الميلادية) وهنالك **فرق ثلاث عشرة سنة. *​


*ولنبدأ بتوضيح الصورة*​ 
*الأكتتاب الأول *​*حدث سنه 8 قبل الميلاد وهذا حدث في زمن كرنيليوس عندما كان والياً علي سوريا* *وهيرودس الملك *
*وكان سنه 746 لروما المافق سنة 8 قبل الميلاد كما وجد بالسجلات الرومانية*​*والأكتتاب الثاني *​*كان سنة748 لروما في زمن كرنيليوس عندما كان والياً علي سوريا*
*وهيرودس الملك **الموافق لسنة 6 قبل الميلاد كما وجد بالسجلات الرومانية المكتسفة بمصر*
*ومن المعروف أن تعداد فلسطين حدث بعد تعداد مصر بسنة أي سنه 749 لروما والموافق 5 قبل الميلاد*​ 
*والأكتتابان حدثا تحت حكم وزمن ملك أغسطس قيصر الأمبراطور الروماني*​ 
*أما الميلاد تم وبصورة مؤكدة سنه 5 قبل الميلاد *​ 
*وهذا لأن المسيح له المجد ولد في أيام هيرودس الملك ومن المستحيل أن يكون ولد وهو ميت*​ 
*والمعروف حسب السجلات أن هيرودس مات سنة 4 قبل الميلاد*
*وبالتدقيق بعد خسوف القمر - شهر مارس- بشتاء سنه 750 لروما الموافق 4 قبل الميلاد *​ 
*وهناك دليل أخر *​*فالمعروف أن يوحنا المعمدان بحسب القديس لوقا بدأ خدمته في السنه الخامسة عشر لطيباريوس قيصر وهو في سن الثلاثين وهذا يجعل والده يوحنا كسنه روما في باكورة سنه 749 *
*وهي الموافقة سنه 5 قبل الميلاد*​ 
*وهذا يؤكد أن السيد المسيح الذي يصغر يوحنا المعمدان بستة أشهر ولد في شتاء سنة 749 لروما الموافقة لسنة 5 قبل الميلاد*​ 
*ودليل أخر*​*هو أن بدء العمل ببناء هيكل أورشليم بأمر هيرودس كان بالسنه الثانية عشر من حكمه واليكل أستغرق بنائه 46 عاماً وهذا يعطينا كما بالسجلات سنه 26 ميلادية وهي سنه بدء السيد المسيح لخدمته التي تواكب الثلاثين من عمره وهذا يؤكد أنه ولد في أواخر سنه 5 قبل الميلاد وبالتحديد 25 ديسمبر*​ 
*وهذا يكفي لتحديد زمن الولاده وأجهاض الشبهة*​ 


السيف البتار قال:


> *مكان الولادة *
> *متى ولوقا كلاهما ذكرا بان الولادة تمت في بيت لحم وقد اقتبس متى ذلك من سفر ميخا 5 :2 "أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ" *​
> *اقتباس محرف *
> *انجيل متى 2 :6 "وَأَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ أَرْضَ يَهُوذَا لَسْتِ الصُّغْرَى بَيْنَ رُؤَسَاءِ يَهُوذَا لأَنْ مِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ مُدَبِّرٌ يَرْعَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيل" اما ان يكون هذا الخطأ غير مهم ا بسبب عدم معرفة متى الجيدة باللغة العبرانية او انه سيكون له أهمية كبيرة بعد ذلك في انجيله*​


*من قال لك يا أخي أن هذا أقتباس محرف أهو تفسيرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​

*نحن لا نقبل تفسير أحد دون دليل أين دليلك ؟؟؟* 
*أتجعلاني أنتظر دليل أم اجيب !!!!!!!!!*​ 
*عامة نجيب من أجل القارئ*​ 
*القديس متي يجيد تماماً اللغة العبرية بما أنه يهودي وكتب أنجيله بالعبرية والأرامية*
*وهذا يؤكد عدم درايتك بما تكتب*​ 


السيف البتار قال:


> *اما ان يكون هذا الخطأ غير مهم ا بسبب عدم معرفة متى الجيدة باللغة العبرانية *​


*متفقون حبيبي*​ 
*عامة نكمل*​ 
*القديس متي أخذ النبوه من أفواه أئمة اليهود لأن أئمة اليهود كانوا هم من يقرأوا ما جاء بالنبوات في الهياكل علي مسامع الشعب *
*كما ذكر في أنجيل القديس لوقا*
وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَدْ تَرَبَّى. وَدَخَلَ الْمَجْمَعَ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ *وَقَامَ لِيَقْرَأَ ، 17 فَدُفِعَ إِلَيْهِ سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ*. ​ 
*فهنا واضح أنه هناك من يقرأ علي مسامع الشعب*​ 
*ولك بعض الأيات التي تؤكد هذا*
ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى:......* 2 تَكَلَّمْ فِي مَسَامِعِ الشَّعْبِ*​ 
*وَأَخَذَ كِتَابَ الْعَهْدِ وَقَرَأَ فِي مَسَامِعِ الشَّعْبِ.* فَقَالُوا: ((كُلُّ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ نَفْعَلُ وَنَسْمَعُ لَهُ))​ 
وَدَعَا مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيل وَقَال لهُمْ:* ((اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ الفَرَائِضَ وَالأَحْكَامَ التِي أَتَكَلمُ بِهَا فِي مَسَامِعِكُمُ اليَوْمَ وَتَعَلمُوهَا وَاحْتَرِزُوا لِتَعْمَلُوهَا*​ 
*وهنا يلاحظ أن الشعب كان لايقرأ كثيراً وحده أنما كان يسمع لما يقوله أئمة اليهود والأنبياء ويحفظه عن ظهر قلب*​ 
*فَهِّمْنِي فَأُلاَحِظَ شَرِيعَتَكَ وَأَحْفَظَهَا بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي*​*وكما قيل *​*خبأت كلامك في قلبي*​*وأيضاً الوصيه *​إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. 5 فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَّتِكَ. 6 *وَلتَكُنْ هَذِهِ الكَلِمَاتُ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا اليَوْمَ عَلى قَلبِكَ* 7 وَقُصَّهَا عَلى أَوْلادِكَ وَتَكَلمْ بِهَا حِينَ تَجْلِسُ فِي بَيْتِكَ وَحِينَ تَمْشِي فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَحِينَ تَنَامُ وَحِينَ تَقُومُ8 *وَارْبُطْهَا عَلامَةً عَلى يَدِكَ وَلتَكُنْ عَصَائِبَ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْكَ 9 وَاكْتُبْهَا عَلى قَوَائِمِ أَبْوَابِ بَيْتِكَ وَعَلى أَبْوَابِكَ*. ​*وأخيراً*​*من يدقق وبأمانه لا يجد فرق بين ما كتب في ميخا2:5 ومتي 6:2*​ 

أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ)). ​ 
فَجَمَعَ كُلَّ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَتَبَةِ الشَّعْبِ ، وَسَأَلَهُمْ: ((أَيْنَ يُولَدُ الْمَسِيحُ؟))5*فَقَالُوا لَهُ: ((فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ . لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ بِالنَّبِيِّ*:6وَأَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ ،أَرْضَ يَهُوذَا لَسْتِ الصُّغْرَى بَيْنَ رُؤَسَاءِ يَهُوذَا ، لأَنْ مِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ مُدَبِّرٌ يَرْعَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ)).​ 
*ومع التدقيق نلاحظ قبل أن نفسر *
*أن متي لم يقل هذه النبوه من وحي خياليه أصلاً*​ 
*لأنه قيل ...*​*فقالوا له في بيت لحم اليهوديه لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي*​ 
*أذاً من قال هذا ؟؟*
*أئمه اليهود الدارسين العارفين بكل أسرار الشريعة ونبواتها*
*وياليتنا نركز فبما نكتب*​ 
*ولنكمل..ونقول..*
*أن المسيح شرَّف تلك الجهة الصغيرة, فالنبي قال بالاستفهام الإنكاري: وأنت صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا , بمعنى وأنت لست الصغرى *​*

وهو مثل قوله فمن يهدي من أضلّ الله؟ يعني: لا يمكن أن يهدي أحدٌ من أضلَّه الله, وعلى كل حال فالنبي روى مقالهم,​ 
وأيضاً لي سؤال لك​ 
من هو هذا الذي سيكون متسلطاً علي كل أسرائيل ومخارجه منذ الأزل ؟؟؟
وبالتأكيد المتسلط هو الذي يدبر أمر شعبه 
وهو المسيح له المجد الذي مخارجه منذ الأزل​ 


السيف البتار قال:



أين كان يقيم يوسف ومريم قبل الولادة ؟؟​ 
بينما ذكر لوقا بأن مريم ويوسف قد سافرا من بلدتهنا الناصرة في الجليل الى بيت لحم في اليهدية من أجل الولادة كما نقرأ في لوقا 2 :4 " فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ. ​ 
متى يناقضه في ذلك ويقول بأن يوسف ومريم قد استوطنا الناصرة فقط بعد ولادة السيد المسيح وذلك لخوفهما من العودة الى اليهودية انجيل متى 2 :21-23 " فَقَامَ وَأَخَذَ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَجَاءَ إِلَى أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّ أَرْخِيلاَوُسَ يَمْلِكُ عَلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ عِوَضاً عَنْ هِيرُودُسَ أَبِيهِ خَافَ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ. وَإِذْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ فِي حُلْمٍ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي الْجَلِيلِ. وَأَتَى وَسَكَنَ فِي مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا نَاصِرَةُ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ: «إِنَّهُ سَيُدْعَى نَاصِرِيّاً». ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يوجد تناقض يا أخي ببعض التركيز​ 
فالقديس لوقا يقول.. ​ 
أنهما ذهبا الي بيت لحم اليهوديه أتين من الناصره وهذا لم ينفي أو يؤكد أقامتهم الدائمة بها قبل الميلاد​ 
بعكس القديس متي الذي قال..​ 
وهو يؤكد أنهم أستوطنا فيها بعد الميلاد والعودة من مصر ​ 
فهو لم يتطرق لما قبل الميلاد ولم يذكره 
وبهذا يسقط التناقض
لأن هذا لم يناقض ذاك 
فهذا قال أنهما صعدا لبيت لحم أتين من الناصره​ 
مكان الأقامة الذي به عمل القديس يوسف النجار وهو مكان كان غير دائم ومؤكد لأن السيده العذراء والقديس يوسف من اليهودية وهي تربت طوال عمرها بالهيكل هناك 
وكانوا في مرحله الزواج الأولي وقد يكونوا مازلوا في تردد بين بيت لحم والناصره​ 
أما بعد الميلاد وتهديد الطفل بالموت ومحاوله أنتقام إرخيلاوس لموت أبيه من هذه العائله ​ 
أوحي له أن يذهب ويستوطن الناصره أتماماً للنبوه
وهنا نلاحظ أن الملاك أوحي له بالمكان الذي يتوجه أليه
أذاً يوسف كان حائراً أيستوطن في الناصره حيث عمله أم في مدينه أخري
وهذا يُفهم ضمنياً أن الأستوطان جاء بعد الميلاد
وبهذا يسقط التناقض​ 


السيف البتار قال:



احلال البركة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*


السيف البتار قال:



مريم تخبر اليصابات بأن جميع الاجيال ستعتبرها مباركة بسبب الطفل الذي سيولد منها لوقا 1 :48 " لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي. لو كان هذا صحيحا فان مريم ويوسف يجب ان يحصلا على احترام وتبجيل كبيرين. ​ 

ولكن 
انجيل مرقص 3 :20-21 فَاجْتَمَعَ أَيْضاً جَمْعٌ حَتَّى لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا وَلاَ عَلَى أَكْلِ خُبْزٍ. وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَقْرِبَاؤُهُ خَرَجُوا لِيُمْسِكُوهُ لأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: «إِنَّهُ مُخْتَلٌّ!». 
انجيل مرقص 6 :4-6 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَ نَبِيٌّ بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ إلاَّ فِي وَطَنِهِ وَبَيْنَ أَقْرِبَائِهِ وَفِي بَيْتِهِ». وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ هُنَاكَ وَلاَ قُوَّةً وَاحِدَةً غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ وَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَى مَرْضَى قَلِيلِينَ فَشَفَاهُمْ. وَتَعَجَّبَ مِنْ عَدَمِ إِيمَانِهِمْ. وَصَارَ يَطُوفُ الْقُرَى الْمُحِيطَةَ يُعَلِّمُ. ​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


**لي سؤال لك وأرجوا أن تجيبني عليه* *ما دخل هذا بذالك ؟؟؟*
*ما دخل تسبحة القديسة مريم وتكريمها وتبجيلها*
*بما قيل من سب اليهود علي السيد المسيح* ​ 
*ما دخل هذا ...*


السيف البتار قال:


> *احلال البركة *​
> *مريم تخبر اليصابات بأن جميع الاجيال ستعتبرها مباركة بسبب الطفل الذي سيولد منها لوقا 1 :48 " لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي. لو كان هذا صحيحا فان مريم ويوسف يجب ان يحصلا على احترام وتبجيل كبيرين*​





السيف البتار قال:


>


 
*بذاك ..*​


السيف البتار قال:


> *ولكن *
> *انجيل مرقص 3 :20-21 فَاجْتَمَعَ أَيْضاً جَمْعٌ حَتَّى لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا وَلاَ عَلَى أَكْلِ خُبْزٍ. وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَقْرِبَاؤُهُ خَرَجُوا لِيُمْسِكُوهُ لأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: «إِنَّهُ مُخْتَلٌّ!». *
> *انجيل مرقص 6 :4-6 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَ نَبِيٌّ بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ إلاَّ فِي وَطَنِهِ وَبَيْنَ أَقْرِبَائِهِ وَفِي بَيْتِهِ». وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ هُنَاكَ وَلاَ قُوَّةً وَاحِدَةً غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ وَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَى مَرْضَى قَلِيلِينَ فَشَفَاهُمْ. وَتَعَجَّبَ مِنْ عَدَمِ إِيمَانِهِمْ. وَصَارَ يَطُوفُ الْقُرَى الْمُحِيطَةَ يُعَلِّمُ. *​
> ​


 

*في أنتظار الأجابة*

*وأتمني منك التركيز فيما تكتبه سواء كان منك أو من غيرك*



السيف البتار قال:


> *النبؤات بالنسبة لمولد السيد المسيح *​


 
*سيبك أنت من موضوع النبوات دة موضوع كبير جداً علي من لا يقرأ *
*أقرأ الأول ما قد كتب من أجابات ولنا عودة*
*وبلاش الكلمات التي ليس لها معني* 
*من أختلاق وتحريف وكدة يعني*
خلي الحوار أعلي من كدة​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## قمر الزمان (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن صلب الموضوع*


----------



## steven gerrard (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

هذا يا عزيزتى قمر الزمان لانك لا تقراين بتمعن 

الاية تقول

مكتوب فى سفر اخبار الايام لملوك مادى

بينما الكتاب المقدس يحوى سفرى اخبار الايام  لملوك اسرائيل وليس لملوك مادى

فمن المعروف تاريخيا ان لكل ملك وممكلكة كتاب اخبار يكتب فيه ما يحدث اثناء حكمه

لذا قال الكتاب المقدس ان اخبار احشويروش الملك فى سفر اخبار الايام لملوك مادى وفارس وليس اسرائيل    ​


----------



## قمر الزمان (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن صلب الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

عزيزي قمر الزمان
هذا الموضوع مخصص للعضو السيف البتار
فياريت ما تحشر نفسك و تشتت الموضوع
يمكنك طرح موضوعك الخاص
مع مراعاة طريقة طرحك الغير لائقة, فياريت تحسن اسلوبك في طرحه من جديد و سنرد عليك بالتفصيل
سلام و نعمة


----------



## التوحيد (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

my-rock
انا معجب فيك كثير لانك محاور جيد لكن للاسف انت في الطريق الضال.
والادهى انه لما واحد من المسلمين يسالك سؤال بكون جوابك غبر عقلاني .


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



التوحيد قال:


> my-rock
> انا معجب فيك كثير لانك محاور جيد لكن للاسف انت في الطريق الضال.
> والادهى انه لما واحد من المسلمين يسالك سؤال بكون جوابك غبر عقلاني .


 
مرحب بك عزيزي التوحيد
اولا ارجو ان ترحم الموضوع من التشيت يا اخي, فيمكنك دائما فتح موضوع جديد
ثانيا, ليس من انت الذي يحدد ما هو طريق الظلال و من عليه, فانا اراك بنفس العين التي تراني فيها و مع ذلك لا اجرحك و لا اقول لك ان دينك هو دين ضلال او انك في الطريق الضال
و لا اعرف كيف اكون محاور جيد اذا اجوبتي غير عقلانية!

و من جديد, ارجوك ان تلتزم بنظام المنتدى و لا تخرج عن صلب هذا الموضوع يا صديقي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## المحروقى (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

لماذا هذا التدليس اصدقائى 

السيف البتار هذا شخصية وهمية وليس السيف البتار الذى فى منتدى اتباع المرسلين 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



المحروقى قال:


> لماذا هذا التدليس اصدقائى
> 
> السيف البتار هذا شخصية وهمية وليس السيف البتار الذى فى منتدى اتباع المرسلين
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي المحروقي
لا اعرف من هو الشخصية الوهمية ام الحقيقية, لكن لم ندعي ان العضو المحاور في هذا الموضوع هو من اي منتدى اخر
لكن بغض النظر عن صدقية هذه العضوية من غيرها فانا كشفت على الايبي الخاص بالعضوية و اتضح انه شخص يستعمل شركة tedata.net المصرية للانترنت وهو غير مطابق لاي عضوية اخرى في المنتدى
و بأي حال الادارة ليست لها معرفة بمن هو الشخص الحقيقي ام الغير حقيقي, 
لكن لنرى رد العضو السيف البتار في الموضوع 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Basilius (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



> مش كدة بردو يا ماى روك
> عد كدة خامس مرة
> ولما باجى اعمل موضوع بيقلى لا يمكنك
> لازم الموضوع يعدى عىل المشرف عشان يشوفة سهل يترد علية ولا لا
> ربنا يهدى



*  بطل اسلوبك الحقير دة *


----------



## التوحيد (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



My Rock قال:


> مرحب بك عزيزي التوحيد
> اولا ارجو ان ترحم الموضوع من التشيت يا اخي, فيمكنك دائما فتح موضوع جديد
> ثانيا, ليس من انت الذي يحدد ما هو طريق الظلال و من عليه, فانا اراك بنفس العين التي تراني فيها و مع ذلك لا اجرحك و لا اقول لك ان دينك هو دين ضلال او انك في الطريق الضال
> و لا اعرف كيف اكون محاور جيد اذا اجوبتي غير عقلانية!
> ...


لانك تستطيع الالتواء والتهرب والتبرير


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



التوحيد قال:


> لانك تستطيع الالتواء والتهرب والتبرير


 
متى التويت و متى تهربت؟ هل لك ان تقتبسلي بعض الامثلة يا صديقي؟


----------



## Michael (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



السيف البتار قال:


> *موضوعى هذا لطرح اسئلة لم اجد لها رد وان كنتم تسمونها شبهات فاهلا بمن يرد على تلك الشبهات فسوف اطرح يوميا سؤال اتمنى ان اجد الرد عليه واتمنى ان نتواصل الى النهايه واتمنى ان لا تكون نهايتى حظر دخولى للمنتدى كما حدث فى منتديات سابقه واهلا بكم فى حوار جاد وهادف ومحترم بين الاديان نصل به الى الحق ودعونا نرمى خلف ظهورنا التعصب الاعمى ونرى الى اين سوف نصل **
> 
> وابدا بسؤال اتمنى يكون خفيف على اعزائى النصارى
> 
> ...


 

الا يكفيكم انة مات كالكلب الاجرب المسموم


----------



## xxxl (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

الرجاء كما تطلبون من المسلمين الاحترام فكونوا ايضا محترمين في ردودكم ....
وكما تعلمون فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه....
وبالنسبة لردك فهذا في منتهي قلة الادب والاحترام لانه يجب ان تراعي مشاعر الاخرين ...ان سبك احد فسبه هو ...
وانت كمشرف يجب ان تكون مثلا وقدوة لباقي الاعضاء فالاشراف ليس منصبا فحسب...
وبالنسبة لردك انا اريد دليلا.....


----------



## end (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

هل انتهى الحوار و بدا السباب ؟


----------



## أسد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> الا يكفيكم انة مات كالكلب الاجرب المسموم



متى تسمم و متى مات ؟
لا أطلب الجواب لأن الكل يعرفه لكن أريد فقط احتراماً على الأقل


----------



## Basilius (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*دعونا من الاسلاميات *

*الاستاذ روك جاوب على هذة الجزئية التي تتكلموا عنها و التي يضعها اسد في توقيعة *

*ولم نجد من طارح الموضوع الا انة بعد الاجابة انتقل سريعا الى نقاط اخرى *
*كالاسفار التاريخية*
*وهذا كالعادة منهم *


----------



## Kiril (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

الموضوع اتقال فيه بما يكفي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

لهذا , أرفض هذا التحدى ◄ أرفضه , لأنه يولد الخصومات . ◄ أرفضه , لأن الأولى بالإنسان أن يتحدى نفسه – الأمّــارة بالسوء – ليبحث عن الحقيقة بعيداً عن الأهواء .◄ لا للتحدى , ونعم للمناقشة الموضوعية .
◄ وهذه لها شروطها :-  + بأن تبدأ بالأهم قبل المهم , أى بالجذور , قبل الأصول , قبل الفروع . ++ وبأن تستند على الكتابات الأصلية الرئيسية , وليس الفرعية , من كتابات الدين نفسه , وليس من كتابات أعداءه .
◄ وجذور الدين , تبدأ من الشخصية الرئيسية الأولى فيه .◄ والأخلاق هى عماد الدين .لذلك يجب أن تبدأ المناقشة الموضوعية من أخلاقيات الشخصية الأولى , ومن مراجعه هو .◄◄◄  ولكنى – مع ذلك – أرفض حتى هذه الناقشة الموضوعيـة , لأن الإنسان الشرقى – بحكم تنشئته – لا يتحكم طويلاً فى عقلانيته وموضوعيته , بل ينقلب للإنفعالات التى تولد الأحقاد .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

لهذا , أرفض هذا التحدى ◄ أرفضه , لأنه يولد الخصومات . ◄ أرفضه , لأن الأولى بالإنسان أن يتحدى نفسه – الأمّــارة بالسوء – ليبحث عن الحقيقة بعيداً عن الأهواء .◄ لا للتحدى , ونعم للمناقشة الموضوعية .
◄ وهذه لها شروطها :-  + بأن تبدأ بالأهم قبل المهم , أى بالجذور , قبل الأصول , قبل الفروع . ++ وبأن تستند على الكتابات الأصلية الرئيسية , وليس الفرعية , من كتابات الدين نفسه , وليس من كتابات أعدائه .
◄ وجذور الدين , تبدأ من الشخصية الرئيسية الأولى فيه .◄ والأخلاق هى عماد الدين .لذلك يجب أن تبدأ المناقشة الموضوعية من أخلاقيات الشخصية الأولى , ومن مراجعه هو .◄◄◄  ولكنى – مع ذلك – أرفض حتى هذه الناقشة الموضوعيـة , لأن الإنسان الشرقى – بحكم تنشئته – لا يتحكم طويلاً فى عقلانيته وموضوعيته , بل ينقلب للإنفعالات التى تولد الأحقاد .


----------



## moslem2020 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

اخى Christian Knight ارجوك ان تستخدم اسلوب جديد للتعبير انت تتكلم عن نبي الله او علي الاقل حتى لا تجرح مشاعرنا فانت قمت برضة لامعنى لله ولا قيمة للله وهذة ديل علي انت لا تفق شيا وقام الاخ الفاضل steven gerrard بالتوضيح بتفسير الايات فماذا قلت انت :yaka:


----------



## مانى مانى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

:94:كيف تقلون بانه نبى اخر هذا الزمان مع انه سياتى المسيح كلمة الرب وينزل ليخلص العالم كما هو ايضا مذكور فى كتابكم لذلك يكون المسيح هو نبى اخر هذا الزمان ومخلصه وليس محمد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

أكرر الرجاء , بالمناقشة الموضوعية التى تبدأ من أخلاقيات الجذور الأولى , بدون إنفعالات , وإلاّ , فالصمت أفضل

أخوكم فى الإنسانية / مكرم زكى


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*أيوه*
*السيف البتار بتاع منتدى الــ؟؟؟؟*
*نسيت اسمه*
*على العموم يبدو أنه لم يعد ما يقال في الموضوع*
*هل من أسئلة أُخرى يا سيف بتار؟؟*
*أم أن الإخوة قد ثلّموك بما فيه الكفاية؟*


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *أيوه*
> *السيف البتار بتاع منتدى الــ؟؟؟؟*
> *نسيت اسمه*
> *على العموم يبدو أنه لم يعد ما يقال في الموضوع*
> ...


 
هي اسماء, ممكن اي احد يسجل و يدعي و ينكر, يعني مفيش رقابة بالتسجيل
و نحن لا تهمنا الأسماء, لأننا نرد على الكل اخي الحبيب
و أن كان من منتدى اخر ام من البالتالك ام حتى من اي قناة, نحن قادرين على الرد و لصم اي فم يحاول التشكيك بالكتاب المقدس, و خير دليل القسمين المسيحيين الي هم الرد على الأسئلة و الرد على الشبهات , القسمان يحتويان على تقريب ال 30 الف رد يكسر اي ادعاء او اي محاولة غبية للتشكيك بالكتاب المقدس!


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*آه أخي الحبيب*
*ليتكم تجمعون هذه الردود في كتيّب يكون مسودة لكل مسيحي ومسلم!!*
*على العموم، شرف لي أن تذكرني في مشاركاتك، وفي صلواتك!*


----------



## albel7op (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*يابني هوة انا هفضل الف وراك انضف مشاركاتك اللي هي عبارة عن الفاظ بذيئة قذرة ؟؟؟*
*Athanasius*


----------



## ASTRO (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*شكرا على تعبكم ربنا يباركم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

الأخ الحبيب
++ نشكرك على تحيتك وعلى تشجيعك ، والحقيقة أن ذلك له تأثير كبير جداً .
+++ وأنتهز الفرصة لتكرار التأكيد على أننا لا نتحدى أحداً ، ولا نصارع ولا نحاول غلبة أحد .
+++ كما أننا لا ندافع عن ما نؤمن به ، لأننا تخطينا مرحلة الإهتزاز أمام التشكيكات ، بفضل عمل ربنا ذاته فينا ، وليس نتيجة لكلام الناس .
+++ كما أننى لا أسعى لإقناع أحد ، لأن ذلك فوق مستواى , وإنما نحن نرد على الأسئلة لأن الله أمرنا بذلك ، إذ جعل للإنسان حق السؤال وحق الحصول على الرد ، لأنه خلقه مفكراً متسائلاً بطبعه .بل إن الرب حذرنا من الإهمال وعدم الإستعداد لتأدية هذا العمل . ++ فنحن نجيب مضطرين وليس متباهين ولا ساعين لغلبة مزمومة ، لأننا مطالبون بغلبة أهواء نفوسنا ، وليس الناس ، إخوتنا فى البشرية .


----------



## *S.O.G* (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*;كلامك حكيم*



> *فنحن نجيب مضطرين وليس متباهين*



*قصدك نجيب بوداعة *

*ولكن كلنا نفرح بإعلاء كلمة الرب عالياً ومحاربة أرواح الشر بسيف الكلمة*

*أعداؤنا ليسوا من لحم ولا من دم*

*فعدونا وعدو المسلمين مشترك...ليتهم يتعاونون معنا.*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

++ نعم ،  أخى الحبيب ، ليس لنا عدو  إلاّ عدو البشر جميعاً ، وعدو الخير ، إبليس . 
++ أما البشر جميعاً ، فإنهم إخوتنا الذين نفرح لخيرهم ، ونحزن لضررهم ، ونصلى لأجعل الجميع بلا إستثناء .
++ فشكراً على حضورك ومشاركتك وتشجيعك


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



> *موضوعى هذا لطرح اسئلة لم اجد لها رد وان كنتم تسمونها شبهات فاهلا بمن يرد على تلك الشبهات فسوف اطرح يوميا سؤال اتمنى ان اجد الرد عليه واتمنى ان نتواصل الى النهايه واتمنى ان لا تكون نهايتى حظر دخولى للمنتدى كما حدث فى منتديات سابقه واهلا بكم فى حوار جاد وهادف ومحترم بين الاديان نصل به الى الحق ودعونا نرمى خلف ظهورنا التعصب الاعمى ونرى الى اين سوف نصل
> 
> وابدا بسؤال اتمنى يكون خفيف على اعزائى النصارى
> 
> ...


هل تعرف أين محمد الان في الجنة أم في النار ان الله يعاقب الأنسان في الحياة الأخرى 
وأن محمد الان هو في النار لأنه زنا وقتل


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



> *موضوعى هذا لطرح اسئلة لم اجد لها رد وان كنتم تسمونها شبهات فاهلا بمن يرد على تلك الشبهات فسوف اطرح يوميا سؤال اتمنى ان اجد الرد عليه واتمنى ان نتواصل الى النهايه واتمنى ان لا تكون نهايتى حظر دخولى للمنتدى كما حدث فى منتديات سابقه واهلا بكم فى حوار جاد وهادف ومحترم بين الاديان نصل به الى الحق ودعونا نرمى خلف ظهورنا التعصب الاعمى ونرى الى اين سوف نصل **
> 
> وابدا بسؤال اتمنى يكون خفيف على اعزائى النصارى
> 
> ...


هل تعرف أين محمد الان في الجنة أم في النار ان الله يعاقب الأنسان في الحياة الأخرى 
وأن محمد الان هو في النار لأنه زنا وقتل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

سبق  أن أجبنا على سؤال سيادتك ، فى نفس هذا المكان ، فرجاء الرجوع لتفصيل الرد ، ولكنى ألخصه لسيادتك فى :
    ( 1) عقوبة قتل النبى الكذّاب ، كانت فى العهد القديم فقط .
    (2) وكانت -حينذاك-  تطبق على اليهود فقط ، وليس على الشعوب الأخرى .
    (3) وأمّـا فى المسيحية( منذ ألفى عام ) ، فتم إستبدال عقوبة القتل ، بعقوبة القطع من شركة الكنيسة ، مع فتح باب التوبة ، ومع الصلاة من أجل ذلك الإنسان .


----------



## الحوت (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



> *
> إن كان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس رسول الله لمدة 23 عاماً فلماذا لم يعاقبه الرب ؟*


*
ومن قالك انه الله الحقيقي لم يعاقبة ؟!!!
عاقبة بالموت بالسم الهاري بقطع وتين قلبة وبدليل من القران نفسه :w00t:*


----------



## enass (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



riyad قال:


> *
> ومن قالك انه الله الحقيقي لم يعاقبة ؟!!!
> عاقبة بالموت بالسم الهاري بقطع وتين قلبة وبدليل من القران نفسه :w00t:*



*وانه ايضا يعاقب امة محمد كلها انظر الى العراق وفلسطين.... الخ*


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> سبق  أن أجبنا على سؤال سيادتك ، فى نفس هذا المكان ، فرجاء الرجوع لتفصيل الرد ، ولكنى ألخصه لسيادتك فى :
> ( 1) عقوبة قتل النبى الكذّاب ، كانت فى العهد القديم فقط .
> (2) وكانت -حينذاك-  تطبق على اليهود فقط ، وليس على الشعوب الأخرى .
> (3) وأمّـا فى المسيحية( منذ ألفى عام ) ، فتم إستبدال عقوبة القتل ، بعقوبة القطع من شركة الكنيسة ، مع فتح باب التوبة ، ومع الصلاة من أجل ذلك الإنسان .


*ونضطر دائماً لأن نكرر ونقول:*

*المسيحية أكملت اليهوديـــــــة*

*وأكرر شكري وإعجابي بك أخي الحبيب*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



> *وانه ايضا يعاقب امة محمد كلها انظر الى العراق وفلسطين.... الخ*


*صحيح يعاقبهم لأنهم يكررون أعمال محمد الخاطئة أما نحن المسيحية فكانت وصايا يسوع المسيح بعكس محمد تماماً*


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 

اخى السيف البتار  حقيقى انا انجذب للموضوع من عنوانه و لكننى اصبت بخيبه الامل حينما قرات سؤالك
يا اخى انت تسال سؤال جدلى يحتمل 300جواب و له اكتر من مخرج و كانت النتيجه ان هناك من ردعليك بوقاحه و هناك من رد عليك بادب
و طبعا ردودهم احقاقا للحق كانت فيها شئ كبير من الصحه و اذكرك بقوله تعالى({يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ لِلّهِ شُهَدَاء بِالْقِسْطِ وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ }المائدة8


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

*شكراً للرب الذي يقودنا*

*في موكب النصرة كل حين*



*كفقراء لا شيء لنا*

*ونحن نغني..نغني الكثيرين*​


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

مبروك على النصر 

بس فى ايه ؟ الاسئله ممكن تبريرها باى كلام ممكن مش محتاجه ابدا لمشرفين المنتدى للرد عليها


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



عبدربه قال:


> مبروك على النصر
> 
> بس فى ايه ؟ الاسئله ممكن تبريرها باى كلام ممكن مش محتاجه ابدا لمشرفين المنتدى للرد عليها


 
الكلام الذي قاله الأخ الحبيب هو كلام ترنيمة يا عزيزي

لا علاقة له بتبرير اسئلة كما قلت..


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

يا زعيم 
انت الان عامل زى شيخ الازهر عندنا لما طلع كلام ايام موضوع الصحفيين و لما سألوه قال ده كلام عام انا مش قصدى بيه حاجه
انا لمت اخونا السيف البتار على شؤال القصد منه  غير معروف و يحتمل جدال و نقاش لايام ليس الا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

الأخ الفاضل عبد ربه 
+++ أحييك على العبارة العقلانية :- ... سؤال القصد منه غير معروف ( أى غير محدد ) ويحتمل جدال ونقاش لأيام ،ليس إلاَّ .
 ++ فإننا جميعاً نملك العقل ، ولكن المشكلة هى أن البعض لا يستخدمونه كما ينبغى ، وقد يكون ذلك نتيجة التنشئة التحفيظية وليس التحليلية . ++ فإننا نهمل عقولنا حتى تتجمد ، بل وحتى تضمر ملكاته ، فإن العضو الغير مستعمل يصيبه الضمور ، إن لم يكن حجمياً ، فعلى الأقل وظيفياً  ( حتى أن الأطباء ينصحون كبار السن بممارسة التمرينات العقلية ، أو لعب الشطرنج مثلاً ).


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



عبدربه قال:


> يا زعيم
> انت الان عامل زى شيخ الازهر عندنا لما طلع كلام ايام موضوع الصحفيين و لما سألوه قال ده كلام عام انا مش قصدى بيه حاجه
> انا لمت اخونا السيف البتار على شؤال القصد منه غير معروف و يحتمل جدال و نقاش لايام ليس الا


 
انا عامل زي شيخ الأزهر؟ 
هو انا الي قلت الكلام؟ انا بشرحلك معناه
ما علينا, خلينا في الموضوع...


----------



## alimo (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أريد من فضلكم الإتفسار عن الكيفية التي يصبح " الواحد" يساوي "ثلاثة" أو عدم استطاعة الرب الذي بيده كل شيء وقادر على كل شيء أن يغفر خطايا البشر، عوضاً عن ذلك يصبح رجلاً وينزل إلى الأرض ليعيش كالبشر ثم يتحمل جميع أخطاء الناس دون أن ننسى انه خالق الكون ويستطيع أن يفعل ما يشاء.


----------



## amr3 (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



steven gerrard قال:


> *اهلا بالاخ السيف البتار ( مشرف بمنتدى اتباع المرسلين على ما اظن )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وهل قتل النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ 
وماذا عن بولس الرسول هل قتل ؟!
برجاء التوضيح


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



> وهل قتل النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> وماذا عن بولس الرسول هل قتل ؟!
> برجاء التوضيح




اولا راجع القوانين فهذا المنتدي للرد علي الشبهات الوهمية حول المسيحية عندك المنتدي الاسلامي

اما بخصوص ان محمد قتل احد ياة انت مت0عرفش شئ عن اسلامك غلبان تعالي المنتدي الاسلامي وافتح موضوع جديد حتي لا اخالف القوانين



ثانيا ان تكلمت يجب ان تملك دليل  اين دليلك ان بولس الرسول قتل احد اصلي مش كلا م وخلاص قبل ما تكتب افهم ولا تتبرمج من ما تسمعة اخي


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



alimo قال:


> أريد من فضلكم الإتفسار عن الكيفية التي يصبح " الواحد" يساوي "ثلاثة"


 
نحن لا نقول واحد يساوي ثلاثة
نحن نقول ان الله له وجود, له نطق و له روح
و هذا لا يجعل من الله ثلاثة
كما انت انسان لك جسد و عقل و روح و انت واحد و لا يقول لك احد انك ثلاثة




> أو عدم استطاعة الرب الذي بيده كل شيء وقادر على كل شيء أن يغفر خطايا البشر،


 
لغفران الخطايا يتوجب وجود العدالة و القداسة ايضا
فالله قدوس لا يقبل بالخطيئة
و الله عادل يعاقب كل من يخطأ
و الله ايضا رحيم يحب خليقته و يحب خلاصها, لذلك قدم الخلاص بنفسه



> عوضاً عن ذلك يصبح رجلاً وينزل إلى الأرض ليعيش كالبشر ثم يتحمل جميع أخطاء الناس دون أن ننسى انه خالق الكون ويستطيع أن يفعل ما يشاء.


 
نحنلا نقول ان الله اصبح رجلا
نحن نقول ان الله تجسد, شبه في صورة بشر

ارجوا منك ان تقرأ و تعرف اكثر عن المسيحية قبل ان تناقش في اشياء ليس لها علاقة بالعقيدة المسيحية...


----------



## Midoo10 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

طاب ايه حاجة جاءت فى الكتاب المقدس 

[ ثم إن الرب بعد ما كلمهم التلاميذ  ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله و أما هم فخرجوا وكرزوا فى كل مكان والرب يعمل معهم ويثبت الكلام بالآيات التابعة ]

( الكتاب المقدس : إنجيل مرقس {16} : )

يعنى جلس الرب عن يمين الله .. هو جلس الرب عن يمين نفسه  ..!!! يعنى الآب والابن والروح القدس هم إله واحد .  ” الرب “ هو الابن و” الله “ هو الآب . أما ” الرب  فهو  الروح القدس أى ( الله ) أيضا . وهذا يعنى أن الآب ( الله ) والابن ( الله ) قد تركا الروح القدس ( الله ) أيضا ليعمل مع التلاميذ على الأرض ..!!!

ممكن حد  يفهمنى بقا ايه اللى بيحصل بالضبط !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

الأخ الفاضل / Midoo10  
+++ الله مالئ الكون ، وهو ليس له يمين ويسار بالمعنى الجسدى ، كما أنه لا يجلس بالمعنى الجسدى ، لأن الله روح وليس جسداً .
+++ ولكن هذه التعبيرات ، تستخدم بالمعنى المعنوى فقط .
           ++ فالجلوس على العرش ، معناه إمتلاكه للسلطان الملوكى ، أى أنه الملك صاحب السلطان المطلق فى الوجود كله .
          ++ والجلوس عن يمين الله ، معناه أن الناسوت -- المتحد به اللاهوت ، فى شخص المسيح -- قد إمتلك القوة والعظمة والسلطان ، الناتجين عن هذا الإتحاد المعجزى ، الذى ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل .


----------



## ra.mi62 (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



> يعنى جلس الرب عن يمين الله .. هو جلس الرب عن يمين نفسه ..!!! يعنى الآب والابن والروح القدس هم إله واحد . ” الرب “ هو الابن و” الله “ هو الآب . أما ” الرب فهو الروح القدس أى ( الله ) أيضا . وهذا يعنى أن الآب ( الله ) والابن ( الله ) قد تركا الروح القدس ( الله ) أيضا ليعمل مع التلاميذ على الأرض ..!!!
> 
> ممكن حد يفهمنى بقا ايه اللى بيحصل بالضبط !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*الجلوس عن يمين" شخص كان يشير منذ القدم، وحتى في عصرنا الحالي، إلى المركز السامي، المقام الرفيع، التكريم، الإجلال، درجة الشرف. والجلوس أيضاً يشير إلى الإنتهاء من إنجاز مهمة وإتمامها كاملة. إذن، يريد الروح القدس أن يفهمنا في إنجيل مرقس 19:16 أن الرب يسوع المسيح أنجز وأتم تماماً مهمة فداء البشر بموته على الصليب ليخلص البشرية من الجحيم ومن الخطية، ولم يبق شيء آخر ينبغي أن يفعله أي شخص آخر لخلاص البشر وغفران خطاياهم.

ويؤكد ذلك الروح القدس في أعمال الرسل 12:4 "وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص، إذ ليس تحت السماء إسم آخر قدمه الله للبشر به يجب أن نخلص". ولقد بيّن الله رضائه الكامل بعمل الرب يسوع المسيح حينما أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن "يمينه"، أي أعطاه المركز السامي، والمقام الرفيع، والتكريم والإجلال، والشرف. ولذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس في الرسالة إلى مؤمني فيلبي 9:2ـ11 "لذلك أيضاً رفعه الله عالياً، وأعطاه الإسم الذي يفوق كل إسم، لكي تنحني سجوداً لإسم يسوع كل ركبة، سواء في السماء أو على الأرض أو تحت الأرض، ولكي يعترف كل لسان بأن يسوع المسيح هو الرب، لمجد الله الآب". كما يشير الكتاب المقدس إلى الرب يسوع في الرؤيا 12:5 "مستحق هو الحمل المذبوح أن ينال القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة والإجلال والمجد والبركة".
*


----------



## نـور العالم (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*



Midoo10 قال:


> طاب ايه حاجة جاءت فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> [ ثم إن الرب بعد ما كلمهم التلاميذ ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله و أما هم فخرجوا وكرزوا فى كل مكان والرب يعمل معهم ويثبت الكلام بالآيات التابعة ]
> 
> ...


*صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء*
*مكث السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ بعد القيامة اربعين يوما يظهر لهم ويكلمهم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله ( اع 1 : 3 )*
*لم يكن صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء مفارقة او تخلى عن التلاميذ صعد الى السماء و بقى معهم بلاهوته *
*رفعهم من المستوى الحسى المادى الى المستوى الروحى *
*اى ان التلاميذ حينما كان السيد المسيح على الارض بالجسد كانوا يروه بالحواس اما بعد صعودة الى السماء فيروه بالايمان*
*عمل عملية فطام لهم فجاء الوقت الذى فيه لابد ان يبدأوا فى العمل بدون وجوده معهم جسديا لانهم وصلوا الى مرحلة النضج *​ 
*اولاً صعد السيد المسيح الى السماء بالجسد لان اللاهوت لا يصعد ولا ينزل *
*لان السيد المسيح وهو على الارض موجود فى السماء بلاهوته ومتحد بالاب وبالروح القدس كما قال *
*و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يو 3 : 13)*
*اى انه وهو يتكلم هو موجود فى السماء متحد بالاب *
*ويقول ايضا لفيلبس الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال (يو 14 : 10)*
*اى يقول له ان الاب متحد به فى الارض ويعمل الاعمال*
*ونقول فى القداس الغريغورى عند صعودك الى السماء جسديا*​ 
*ثانيا من جهة الجلوس الله ليس له يمين ويسار*
*عبارة يمين ويسار تقال عن اى كائن محدود بيمين ويسار اما الله فهو غير محدود ومن ناحية اخرى لا يوجد فراغ حوله يجلس فيه احد لانه مالئ الكل وموجود فى كل مكان وكذلك او جلس الابن جواره لكانا متجاورين وهذا ضد قول الابن " انا فى الاب والاب فىّ " ( يو 14 : 11 )*​ 
*ثالثا فما معنى ان يقال جلس فى يمين الله ؟؟؟*
*كلمة يمين ترمز الى القوة*
*كما هو مكتوب يمين الرب صنعت قوة يمين الرب رفعتنى يمين الرب صنعت قوة فلن اموت بعد ( مز 117 )*
*اى ان السيد المسيح بصعوده دخل الى مكانته الاولى وقوته وان فترة ضعفه واخلائه لذاته ( فى 2 : 7 ) قد انتهت وما كان يسمح به من اهانات البصق واللطم والجلد وما اشبه من اجل الفداء قد انتهى لذلك قال السيد المسيح لليهود*
*فقال يسوع انا هو و سوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن **يمين القوة** و اتيا في سحاب السماء **(مر 14 : 62)*
*كما ان كلمة يمين ترمز الى البر والحق*
*وكانت اليد **اليمين** تستخدم فى القسم إذ كانت تُرفع اليد اليمنى عادة عند القسم ( تك 14 : 22 ، تث 32 : 40 ) .*
*ومثلما قال السيد المسيح ان يوم الدينونة سوف يقف الابرار عن اليمين والاشرار عن اليسار ( مت 25 )*
*اى ان السيد المسيح بصعوده الى السماء جلس عن يمين الله فى البر والحق وُاعلن بره وحقه الذى ُاخفى بعض الوقت على الارض من الناس الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالخطية*
*وقائلين فاجاب اليهود و قالوا له السنا نقول حسنا انك سامري و بك شيطان يو8 : 48*
*وقالوا عنه هذا لا يخرج الشياطين الا ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين مت12 - 24*
*وقالوا ايضاً عنه انه كاسر للسبت وليس من الله ( يو 9 : 16 ) وانه خاطئ ( يو 9 : 24 )*
*وقالوا عنه إنه اكول وشريب خمر ( لو 7 : 34 )*
*وقالوا عنه محب للعشارين والخطاة ( مت 11 : 19 ) اى انه واحد منهم ومحب لخطيتهم*
*وقالوا عنه ايضا انه مجدف ويتكلم بتجاديف ( مت 9 : 3 ) *
*ولذلك رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه اكثرمن مرة قائلين اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف *
*( يو 10 : 33 )*
*و حكموا عليه بالموت بسبب تهمة التجديف ايضا حينئذ قال رئيس الكهنة قد جدف ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود ها قد سمعتم تجديفه *
*( مت 26 : 65 )*
*وقالوا عنه امام الحاكم وجدنا هذا يفسد الامة و يمنع ان تعطى جزية لقيصر قائلا انه هو مسيح ملك ( لو 23 : 2 )*
*فكان واجباً ان يعلن بره بأن يجلس عن يمين الله*
*كما ان كلمة يمين ترمز الى العظمة *
*السيد المسيح الذى اخلى ذاته من كل مظاهر العظمة والمجد على الارض كان لابد ان يستردها بصعوده الى السماء *
*لذلك مكتوب داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس قال الرب لربي اجلس عن**يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك**.** ( مر 12 : 36 )*
*ومكتوب ايضاً الذي وهو**بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا**لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي** ( عب 1 : 3 )**ومكتوب ان السيد المسيح سيأتى فى المجئ الثانى فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه (مت 25 : 31 ) كمـا صعـد فى مجد ( اع 1 : 11 ) *
*وايضا كلمة اليمين تعنى البركة المضاعفة*
*لان اليد اليمين كانت توضع على الرأس لنوال البركة*
*وبارك يعقوب افرايم بوضع يده اليمنى على رأسه بركة مضاعفة اكثر من اخيه منسى الذى وضع عليه يده اليسرى ( تك 48 : 14 ) *
*والسيد المسيح حينما جلس عن يمين الله يعنى انه اعلن انه الاله المبارك الذى له البركة والتى اختفت قليلاً بسبب الفداء*
*اذ مكتوب المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا لانه مكتوب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة (غل 3 : 13)*
*ومكتوب ايضا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا (اش 53 : 6)*
*فأن اثمنا الموضوع عليه اخفى بره ولعنتنا اخفت بركته*
*وبصعوده الى السماء صارت له البركة الاصيلة الخاصة به*
*والخلاصة صعود السيد المسيح وجلوسه عن يمين الله يعنى انه استقر فى قوته وبره وحقه وعظمته وبركته الى الابد اميـن*​ 
*رابعاً هل عند صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء كسّر قوانين الطبيعة ؟؟؟*
*ان الله حينما وضع قوانين الطبيعة لتخضع هى له وليس لكى يخضع هو لها *
*كما ان السيد المسيح صعد الى السماء بجسد روحانى سماوى لا يخضع للجاذبيه الارضية *
*ومعجزة الصعود هى ليست فى صعود الجسد الى السماء ولكن فى تحول الجسد الترابى الى جسد روحانى *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة التحدى الكبرى لاعزائى النصارى*

++ أشكر الإخوة الأحباء : ماى روك ورامى ونور العالم ، على هذه التوضيحات الوافية .
++ وكان الأخ / ميدو 10 ، قد سأل أيضاً بخصوص الروح القدس ،  فنقول له إننا لا يمكن أن نفصل بين أقانيم الله الواحد . . . وقد سبق وأوضحنا أن مجيئ الله إلى العالم لا نقصد به أنه تحرك من مكانه ، لأن اللاهوت مالئ الكون كله ولا يخلو منه مكان ، بل نقصد ظهوره لنا فى التجسد الإلهى ، كما أن صعوده لا يعنى تحرك اللاهوت -- لنفس السبب السابق -- بل يعنى صعود الناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت .
++++ ونفس الأمر ينطبق على مفهومنا لمجيئ الروح القدس ، فلا يعنى الإنتقال من مكان لآخر ، بل يعنى الظهور فى شكل ألسنة نارية ، إستقرت على التلاميذ .  وكذلك تعنى ظهور أعماله التى يعملها من خلاص المؤمنين الذين يعطيهم المواهب الروحية ، كالتنبأ وشفاء الأمراض ... إلخ .
+++++ فكل هذه الأمور نشير إليها بالتعبيرات المـُتاحة فى لغاتنا البشرية ، المشتقة من مداركنا الحسية ، مثلما نقول أن الله يسمع و يجيب ويتكلم ويقول ، وكذلك أنه على العرش جلس ......... إلخ ،  فإننا  لا نعنى بها أن الله له أعضاء جسدية حتى ينظر ويتكلم ويجلس على العرش ، بل نستخدم اللغة الممكنة لنا ، لنعبر بها عن تلك الأمور البعيدة عن إدراكنا .


----------



## adel61 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام  المسيح  ونعمة  الرب يسوع  مع  الجميع  

يتساءل   المدعو   السيف  البتار   عن  انه  اذا  كان    رسوله محمد  نبيا  كاذبا  فلماذا لم  يميته  الله  وتركه  يضل   البشرية    


وانى  لاتعجب  من سؤاله  جدا    لسبب  بسيط جدا   وبدون فلسفة  او  سفسطة   

اسأله    لماذا  ترك  الله  الشيطان   وبحسب    عقيدته  الاسلامية   ونص  قرآنه   ان  يغوى  الناس  حتى الى يومنا  هذا   ؟؟ 

لماذا  لم  يوقفه   عن غوايته   للبشر  ؟          أليس هو  الاله  الذى يريد هداية  البشر  ؟؟   

{قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ }الحجر39

{قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ }ص82



لماذا   مثلا    ترك يونان  النبى  مثلا   يبتلع  من  قبل  حوت  كبير  

{فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ }الصافات142


بل   ويقول  اله  القرآن  لمحمد    ان يصبر   على  أذى  المشركين     


{فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلَا تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ الْحُوتِ إِذْ نَادَى وَهُوَ مَكْظُومٌ }القلم48

وتفسير الجلالين  :     فاصبر لحكم ربك) فيهم ما يشاء (ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت) في الضجر والعجلة وهو يونس عليه السلام (إذ نادى) دعا ربه (وهو مكظوم) مملوء غما في بطن الحوت 

فياترى  لماذا  لم  يتدخل   اله  محمد  وينصره سريعا  على المشركين  ويقول  له  أصبر  ؟؟


لازم  تعرف   يا  عم  سيف   ان  كل   شىء  تحت السماء   وقت   

الله  له حكمه  ومشيئة    بيتدخل  فى الوقت  المناسب   التى  يراه   هو   وليس  كما  نراه نحن  


فيقول  الرب الاله  فى كتابنا  المقدس  

لان افكاري ليست افكاركم و لا طرقكم طرقي يقول الرب (اش  55 :  8)

لانه كما علت السماوات عن الارض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم و افكاري عن افكاركم (اش  55 :  9)



ويقول  اشعيا  بروح النبوة    


من قاس روح الرب و من مشيره يعلمه (اش  40 :  13)

نحن  كبشر   فكرنا محدود     لا نقدر  ان نعرف   حكمة الله   وكيف  يتدخل  فى الامور  وماهى  مواقيت  تدخله   ليحل  المشاكل  والازمات  


وهناك  نبوة   واضحة  جدا قالها  الرب  لموسى النبى  فى سفر التثنية  عن  الانبياء الكذبة  

سفر  التثنية  اصحاح  18  


- و اما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم الهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي.
 21- و ان قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب.
 22- فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب و لم يحدث و لم يصر فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه

هنا   الموت  فى  الكتاب المقدس    له  اكثر من مدلول   

هناك الموت   الجسدى    عن طريق  مفارقة الروح  الجسد  

الموت  الادبى   :   ان نكون  بعيدين  عن  الله   وعن  رعايته 

ويتضح   هذا  من  كلام  النبوة  التى  فى سفر  الرؤيا    عن  ملاك  الكنيسة  التى  فى  سردس  


و اكتب الى ملاك الكنيسة التي في ساردس هذا يقوله الذي له سبعة ارواح الله و السبعة الكواكب انا عارف اعمالك ان لك اسما انك حي و انت ميت (رؤ  3 :  1)

(    انك  حى  وانت ميت  )      الموت هنا  هو  البعد  عن  الله    اى ان الانسان  يحيا  فى الشر  والخطية   

وبالفعل  عاش  محمد   بعيدا  عن  الاله الحقيقى  الاله  القدوس    فقد حلل  الزنا  عن طريق  ما  اتاحه  لاتباعه  من المتعة    خلال  الحرب  وشرعها  لهم    بصحيح الحديث  


غزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنى المصطلق، فأصبنا كرائم العرب، فأرغبنا في التمتع وقد اشتدت علينا العزوبة، فأردنا أن نستمتع ونعزل، فقال بعضنا لبعض: ما ينبغى لنا أن نصنع هذا، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أظهرنا، حتى نسأله، فسألناه، فقال: اعْزِلُوا أَوْ لا تَعْزِلُوا، مَا كَتَبَ اللهُ مِنْ نَسَمةٍ هي كَائِنَةٌ إلى يَوْمِ القِيَامَةِ إلاَّ وَهي كَائِنَةٌ.
الراوي: صرمة العذري المحدث: ابن كثير	 - المصدر: جامع المسانيد والسنن - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5260
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده جيد قوي


كنا نستمتع ، بالقبضة من التمر والدقيق ، الأيام ، على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأبي بكر ، حتى نهى عنه عمر ، في شأن عمرو بن حريث .
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث: مسلم	 - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1405
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

لاحط  ان عمر  بن الخطاب   هو الذى نهى  عن  الاستمتاع    


 كنا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نستمتع بالقبضة من الطعام على معنى المتعة
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث: الألباني	 - المصدر: صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2110
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
 ﻿

 قدم جابر بن عبدالله معتمرا . فجئناه في منزله . فسأله القوم عن أشياء . ثم ذكروا المتعة . فقال : نعم . استمتعنا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وأبي بكر وعمر .
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث: مسلم	 - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1405
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


فلا غرابة    ان يمهل  الله   المضللين   والانبياء   الكذبة   حتى   يتوبوا   او   يقتص منهم   ولو بعد  حين    

فنحن   لا  نتحكم  فى مواعيد  الله  ولا نتدخل  فى مشيئته  

وسلام  لكم  فى المسيح


----------



## adel61 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام  ونعمة  لكم  فى الرب  يسوع  

احب ان  اكمل متابعتى  للرد  على    الاخ   السيف البتار   حول  نبوة  محمد  


أليس   كون  ان   قوم  محمد  نعتوه    فى القرآن  انه  مجنون    

وانه  ساحر     وانه  يعلمه  بشر     وانه  افترا   كلام القرآن  من  نفسه    هو  اقوى  عقاب  له  ؟

هل   هناك   اى نبى من الانبياء فى القرآن   اتهمه  قومه  بالجنون   أو اتهموه  بالسحر    ؟؟؟


هل  تعرف   كم  مرة    وصف  محمد  انه  مجنون   ؟؟؟     


{وَقَالُواْ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ }الحجر6


{قَالَ إِنَّ رَسُولَكُمُ الَّذِي أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ لَمَجْنُونٌ }الشعراء27


{وَيَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَتَارِكُوا آلِهَتِنَا لِشَاعِرٍ مَّجْنُونٍ }الصافات36

ثُمَّ تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا مُعَلَّمٌ مَّجْنُونٌ }الدخان14

وَإِن يَكَادُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَيُزْلِقُونَكَ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الذِّكْرَ وَيَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ لَمَجْنُونٌ }القلم51

بينما  اكتفى   رب محمد  على  استحياء  وضعف    بقوله   لنفى  الجنون عن  محمد    

وَمَا صَاحِبُكُم بِمَجْنُونٍ }التكوير22

هل هناك   اهانة   وامتهان    اكثر من هذا  ؟؟       مع  انه   سبق  ووعده  بنص صريح   وواضح   

{إِنَّا كَفَيْنَاكَ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ }الحجر95

محمد   عاش  ميتا    فقد عاش  متفرغا لشهواته  الجنسية   وحب اراقة  الدماء   لاجبار  الناس  على ان يؤمنوا   بنبوته   بعدما   كشف اكاذيبه اليهود  والنصارى فى شبه الجزيرة العربية     حت انه  قتل منهم من قتل  وطرد  الباقى   منهم   

وشكرا


----------

